# Egypt political unrest



## Scottish Expat

Recent report in the UK tonight warns that Egypt is on the verge of political unrest with the spread coming from Tunisia! Egypt has saw it's stock on the stock exchange Drop 11 weeks in a row. Reports from the Brotherhood are planing protests and with an Election coming up in September 2011 the current power have been in place for sometime through rigging or other means! Any news coming from Egypt? Before I pull the plug on my purchase deposit due Monday 24th!


----------



## MaidenScotland

hello and welcome to the forum

Personally I have always said I would never buy property here for the very reasons you are stating.. but on saying that on the whole the Egyptians tend to leave everything up to Inshaala


----------



## Widget

There's nothing on the BBC website about it, and they've been pretty up to date with things so far.
Still doesn't put me off.


----------



## DeadGuy

Widget said:


> There's nothing on the BBC website about it, and they've been pretty up to date with things so far.
> Still doesn't put me off.


BBC? Come on...........An Egyptian 4 years old could probably do better than those idiots when it comes to "reports" about Egypt 

Such a brilliant staff BBC got in Egypt, just as brilliant as the EU politicians


----------



## Scottish Expat

Hi Widget,

This is the link. also if you google egyptian politcal unrest it will come up.

I cannot post links as i'm not a full active member as yet.

This was on Fox news so i Googled it as i'm now very worried and dont want to loose any money on dud investments! Cant affort to these days!


----------



## Widget

DeadGuy said:


> BBC? Come on...........An Egyptian 4 years old could probably do better than those idiots when it comes to "reports" about Egypt
> 
> Such a brilliant staff BBC got in Egypt, just as brilliant as the EU politicians


Ok so they maybe don't have up to the minute reports, but all i'm saying is that they have been fairly thorough recently, what with the sharks, the NYE bombing in Alexandria and subsequent days, and now the different incidents of people setting fire to themselves outside Tunisia.


----------



## Scottish Expat

This is from the canadian press:

CAIRO — An Egyptian government minister warned on Sunday that investors are growing concerned about Egypt's stability over fears the revolt in Tunisia could spur unrest elsewhere in North Africa and the Middle East.

The stunning protests in Tunisia, which brought down that country's leader after 23 years of repressive rule, have reverberated around the region, particularly in Egypt, where many activists are similarly angry with their longtime president.

*In a first test of whether the events could spark serious street protests in Egypt, activists and opposition groups are organizing a day of demonstrations in Cairo and Alexandria on Tuesday to coincide with a holiday honouring Egypt's feared police and security apparatus.*
It has been dubbed "the day of the revolution against torture, poverty, corruption and unemployment."

Wary of the possible ramifications of street unrest, Minister of Industry and Commerce Rachid Mohammed Rachid told reporters that the situation in Egypt is different than in Tunisia.

"Factors are not exactly the same in every country," Rachid said. He added, however, that the situation in Tunisia "worries lots of people" and "raises questions about political stability."

Rachid said he instructed assistants to issue daily statements about new foreign investment to send a reassuring message.


----------



## DeadGuy

Widget said:


> Ok so they maybe don't have up to the minute reports, but all i'm saying is that they have been fairly thorough recently, what with the sharks, the NYE bombing in Alexandria and subsequent days, and now the different incidents of people setting fire to themselves outside Tunisia.


Sorry to disappoint you but it's not just about being "up to the minute", it's about their credibility and the quality of staff they got in here..........If you can read Arabic try their Arabic website, more news in there concerning Egypt, which simply means more jokes about political facts in Egypt than what they got in their English website......

Their staff in Egypt simply reports the "official" statements made by the "government" officials most of the time, happened with the sharks' story, the bombing in Alexandria and still happening.......Their Arabian staff are just a bunch of idiots who spend a fortune on looking younger than they are, and they're not even good enough with that 

I do like the reports made by their foreign staff in here though.......Those people know what the word REPORTER means....:clap2:


----------



## Widget

Ok fair point, well made.


----------



## Scottish Expat

okay cheers folks but we are still no further forward.... guess i'll simply pull out of the purchase and see what happens in September after elections


----------



## MaidenScotland

Scottish Expat said:


> okay cheers folks but we are still no further forward.... guess i'll simply pull out of the purchase and see what happens in September after elections




There will be plenty of property still available so you wont loose out by waiting


----------



## bat

Scottish Expat said:


> okay cheers folks but we are still no further forward.... guess i'll simply pull out of the purchase and see what happens in September after elections


Must admit not worried, got stuff in for couple of days daughters off school on 25 but other than that will be returning to work on wed as business as usual.
Egyptians very good at verbal, but not the action.
People arriving on wed and Friday morning from uk no change of plans. Trips planned etc. Must see what sterlings doing!!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> There will be plenty of property still available so you wont loose out by waiting


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> :clap2::clap2:


Yes, empty property the one thing there's plennnty of!!


----------



## DeadGuy

bat said:


> Yes, empty property the one thing there's plennnty of!!


The ones in Sharm and Hurgada that are sold to foreigners for double what it really worth?! Well, yes actually, no one's buying these days, so waiting won't make anyone miss anything these days......


----------



## Sam

DeadGuy said:


> The ones in Sharm and Hurgada that are sold to foreigners for double what it really worth?! Well, yes actually, no one's buying these days, so waiting won't make anyone miss anything these days......


On the contrary DeadGuy, you would be REALLY surprised how many properties are selling at the moment. In the development that "Scottish Expat" is looking at there is an average of 2 units sold every week at the moment, and over in Hurghada property is flying off the shelves, so to speak.


----------



## Scottish Expat

bat said:


> Must admit not worried, got stuff in for couple of days daughters off school on 25 but other than that will be returning to work on wed as business as usual.
> Egyptians very good at verbal, but not the action.
> People arriving on wed and Friday morning from uk no change of plans. Trips planned etc. Must see what sterlings doing!!


A lot of people seem to snap at things on here. But yes the Sterling has took a hit. Before Xmas 2010 the rate was 9.30egp to 1 Gbp. Now from past 11 weeks it's slowly hit down to 9.20egp to 1 gbp. To many that's a huge loss!


----------



## Sam

Hi Scottish Expat,

Before I answer I just want to point out that I am not an agent and whether you buy this property or not has no personal gain to me. 

If you really like this property then go for it. Will there still be property available in September, of course. Will there still be property left in THIS development in September, probably not and I'm sure not at the same price. This same developer will be releasing another project in the coming months which I'm sure will have units still in September, but the release price is planned to be higher than the current sales price of Moona.

As for the political unrest... it is a very difficult question to answer. When the riots were breaking out in Tunisia I was with my partner in a cafe at a friend's son's birthday party and we watching the news in a group. It is no secret that there is no democracy in Egypt and that the current president is not popular and thus I raised similar questions at the time, and the general answer is uncertainty. British news I'm sure censored the action, the live news I was watching showed the police beating to death people in the streets. It was brutal. I made my partner promise he wouldn't protest in the streets should such an event happen, lol.

If you are asking my own, personal opinion, I think that there is a possibility such things could happen, but I don't think it is very likely and it is not something I am really worried about. I own property in Sharm and if I had the money now to do so I would be buying again in Sharm. On a personal level I have relocated to Egypt already and made my life here to the extent I don't think I could ever go back to the UK and I am not changing my plans on a "what if". I am personally not worried about my position as a property owner, but that doesn't mean that I am right.

Buying property abroad will always have a risk, now it is one risk, in September it might be another. The risks you are or aren't willing to take can only be dependent on your personal situation and what you are or aren't willing to lose.


----------



## bat

Scottish Expat said:


> A lot of people seem to snap at things on here. But yes the Sterling has took a hit. Before Xmas 2010 the rate was 9.30egp to 1 Gbp. Now from past 11 weeks it's slowly hit down to 9.20egp to 1 gbp. To many that's a huge loss!


If you live here and paid in LE but go abroad to uk of course you keep up with the rates to decide when to get the best rate!


----------



## lostsheep

Hello all,

Have been following these forums for sometime now and find myself in somewhat the same dilemma as Scottish Expat. Slight difference being have only found a few properties of interest and yet to see first hand. Was all set to visit when things happened in Tunisia and have been going back and forth since on whether to proceed forward or not.

Would like to give a quick thanks to Sam for her insight into this situation as well as the other information she has provided in the past. Sam I do appreciate your level headed objective views and advice on so many matters. 

My 2 cents worth not that it particularly matters is that I am going to proceed and if all looks good with Due Diligence, contract etc. then plan on taking a chance on Egypt. With that being said I personally do believe there will be a shake up in many of the Arab Nations including Egypt. To what exact extent no real idea but think that Egypt will have it's bumps and bruises over the next few years. Am looking at investing for the long term so am willing to ride out the turbulent times. 

Is what is happening in Tunisia really a terrible thing? The life for many of the people in Tunisia, Egypt, etc. is a pretty crappy life. So they want to make changes. I don't see the big deal it is their countries not ours. Now hopefully
in the long term things will work out for the betterment of Tunisians. Yes I fully understand that it could go in a different direction as well but I am proceeding in the hopes that not only Egypt but much of the Middle East, Africa, etc.
will be much better off in 10-15 yrs than it is now. Obviously could be completely wrong and off base.

Quick side note for anyone who is thinking of buying. While I am planning on moving forward on Egypt it is important to note that part of my decision is based on am still young enough, and from a financial perspective if would
lose it all in Egypt it wouldn't have that great an impact on me. Always important to take a close look at your own personal situation and evaluate the risks/rewards. Would advise anyone looking at buying in any foreign country to take a look at property forums and see just how many people have lost money. It's not quite as easy as many would want you to believe.


----------



## Scottish Expat

lostsheep said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Have been following these forums for sometime now and find myself in somewhat the same dilemma as Scottish Expat. Slight difference being have only found a few properties of interest and yet to see first hand. Was all set to visit when things happened in Tunisia and have been going back and forth since on whether to proceed forward or not.
> 
> Would like to give a quick thanks to Sam for her insight into this situation as well as the other information she has provided in the past. Sam I do appreciate your level headed objective views and advice on so many matters Always important to take a close look at your own personal situation and evaluate the risks/rewards. Would advise anyone looking at buying in any foreign country to take a look at property forums and see just how many people have lost money. It's not quite as easy as many would want you to believe.


thanks I too agree with the above and again thanks to Sam...

My only problem is that sharia law if spelt correctly will be put In place by any new government. My fear for two reasons in the Brotherhood a religious lead party the main oposition in Egypt how look to be having a good run and converting a lot of young Egyptians and secondly I am in a relationship that is frowned upon in most places including western life. As much as I do not give much public affection I have heard recent reports on fellow residents reporting this to police and being subject to physical abuse. If you catch my drift. Sorry if this all seems a bit heavy but it's a worrying thought. 
P.s this is typed on my iPhone sorry for any spellin errors 
D


----------



## Sam

lostsheep said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Have been following these forums for sometime now and find myself in somewhat the same dilemma as Scottish Expat. Slight difference being have only found a few properties of interest and yet to see first hand. Was all set to visit when things happened in Tunisia and have been going back and forth since on whether to proceed forward or not.
> 
> Would like to give a quick thanks to Sam for her insight into this situation as well as the other information she has provided in the past. Sam I do appreciate your level headed objective views and advice on so many matters.
> 
> My 2 cents worth not that it particularly matters is that I am going to proceed and if all looks good with Due Diligence, contract etc. then plan on taking a chance on Egypt. With that being said I personally do believe there will be a shake up in many of the Arab Nations including Egypt. To what exact extent no real idea but think that Egypt will have it's bumps and bruises over the next few years. Am looking at investing for the long term so am willing to ride out the turbulent times.
> 
> Is what is happening in Tunisia really a terrible thing? The life for many of the people in Tunisia, Egypt, etc. is a pretty crappy life. So they want to make changes. I don't see the big deal it is their countries not ours. Now hopefully
> in the long term things will work out for the betterment of Tunisians. Yes I fully understand that it could go in a different direction as well but I am proceeding in the hopes that not only Egypt but much of the Middle East, Africa, etc.
> will be much better off in 10-15 yrs than it is now. Obviously could be completely wrong and off base.
> 
> Quick side note for anyone who is thinking of buying. While I am planning on moving forward on Egypt it is important to note that part of my decision is based on am still young enough, and from a financial perspective if would
> lose it all in Egypt it wouldn't have that great an impact on me. Always important to take a close look at your own personal situation and evaluate the risks/rewards. Would advise anyone looking at buying in any foreign country to take a look at property forums and see just how many people have lost money. It's not quite as easy as many would want you to believe.



Hi Lostsheep!

Thanks for your comments. 

I would hope that what I say on a forum wouldn't be a deciding factor on whether to invest in property in Egypt, but it's nice to know my posts are well received.

I totally agree with what you have said, each and every individual has to weigh up their own reasons for buying and what they are or aren't prepared to lose in the worst case scenario. Many people have lost a lot of money in property in Egypt, most commonly in Hurghada. The most publicised are the cases where British lawyers have produced due diligence reports and British agents sell the property and receive the money, only to find out later that the DDR was inaccurate and the agent had no right to sell and the legitimate land owner in Egypt did not receive any money. Who knows, maybe the Egyptian developer(s) in these situations did also get money and were crooks too, but at the end of the day the buyer has an illegal contract and very little could be done. Obviously these are different risks than the political ones, but these are risks that can be avoided.

My situation is such that I am already settled in Egypt and thus prepared to take the rough with the smooth. But whilst I am getting my fair share of sun, sea and sand on a daily basis then I'm happy. And if someone one day disputes my position as a property owner or resident here or whatever else may come my way, then I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Sam

Scottish Expat said:


> thanks I too agree with the above and again thanks to Sam...
> 
> My only problem is that sharia law if spelt correctly will be put In place by any new government. My fear for two reasons in the Brotherhood a religious lead party the main oposition in Egypt how look to be having a good run and converting a lot of young Egyptians and secondly I am in a relationship that is frowned upon in most places including western life. As much as I do not give much public affection I have heard recent reports on fellow residents reporting this to police and being subject to physical abuse. If you catch my drift. Sorry if this all seems a bit heavy but it's a worrying thought.
> P.s this is typed on my iPhone sorry for any spellin errors
> D


Islam has already taken over this country and young Egyptians have little or no choice in their religion already. This "movement" has been taking place over the last thirty years or so (as I understand). I don't think the September elections would change this, either for the better or worse. Laws of the state already follow Sharia law, for example inheritance laws.

If I understand correctly your personal position, I honestly do not think you would have a big problem. I cannot speak on a national level, but certainly within Sharm I have never seen abuse, verbal or physical, because of this. I cannot say that your relationship will be accepted, but I do not see it would cause you any problem. The attitude of most Egyptians is each to their own, whilst they may not condone what someone else is doing they rarely involve themselves in someone else's personal business.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have friends here in Cairo that are, one friend is English and has been with his Egyptian partner for 15 years and they live in the same apartment, however they do have a second bedroom made up and they do no employ an Egyptian maid so that their business is not out in the street. Another English couple I know who are gay but not partners and share the same house have boyfriends visit them almost nightly.
No two sceneries are the same and no one could predict what could happen if they same couples were living in a different building.


----------



## aykalam

Widget said:


> There's nothing on the BBC website about it, and they've been pretty up to date with things so far.
> Still doesn't put me off.


BBC are a joke when it comes to reporting about the real situation in Egypt. There are much better reporters, Jack Shenker does a great job here.

Egypt's frustrated young wait for their lives to begin, and dream of revolution | World news | The Observer


----------



## lostsheep

Sam,

No worries. Have been doing as much research on developers, laws, agents, lawyers,etc. over the last 6 months or so. Tunisia threw me for a bit of a loop, but had made up my mind before this thread started. Your views only reiterated my thoughts on the whole situation.

Scottish Expat,

Yes The thought of the Brotherhood and an extreme fundamentalist government does concern me. Was only trying to convey the reason I personally have decided to move forward. Obviously your situation is different as well as other individuals who may be thinking of moving or investing. Point I was trying to make is each individual has to really evaluate their situation on a personal level and decide if it's really worth it for them. While I don't want to lose an investment in Egypt I perfectly understand the risks and accept it could go south and I'd lose everything.

P.S. Wasn't only referring to Egypt when talking about losing money by investing in a foreign country. Many problems in Hurghada yes but Hurghada and Egypt are far from the only countries that some investors are losing on.

P.P.S. Sorry for not putting in the subtexts for the two I was responding to. Am a newbie at this and still learning.


----------



## DeadGuy

Sam said:


> On the contrary DeadGuy, you would be REALLY surprised how many properties are selling at the moment. In the development that "Scottish Expat" is looking at there is an average of 2 units sold every week at the moment, and over in Hurghada property is flying off the shelves, so to speak.


Well I'm getting sorta numb to it to be honest........If people think they got reasons that are good enough to put money in whatever they feel want to? It's their choice.......No one really listens after all.......

But I can tell you that if things did escalate in here it won't be like in Tunisia......And I can guarantee you that the money paid for whatever [email protected] in Egypt will literally be the LAST thing occurring to your minds if you were still in Egypt when that happens......

Good luck folks!


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Well I'm getting sorta numb to it to be honest........If people think they got reasons that are good enough to put money in whatever they feel want to? It's their choice.......No one really listens after all.......
> 
> But I can tell you that if things did escalate in here it won't be like in Tunisia......And I can guarantee you that the money paid for whatever [email protected] in Egypt will literally be the LAST thing occurring to your minds if you were still in Egypt when that happens......
> 
> Good luck folks!


Day of protest, lebonese are out already , it's after 11 and no mention on BBC except a day of protest is planned!!! BBC world news


----------



## Sonrisa

Please don't be fooled. Homosexuality is not only frowed upon in Egypt it is also illegal in terms of moral decency ( Dont shot the messanger,I'm just stating a fact here which I don't agree with) and I have a feeling that being in jail for being gay will not give you the best treatment in this country. 
I am sure some get away with it. But some don't. Not a chance I would want to take and if I was hoping to live a free and happy homosexual life, Egypt would definitely be off my list. 

I would also like to challenge the idea that properties are flying off the shelves. THis is the classic thing that ruthless agents will tell you "hurry, buy now, cos you will not have the chance later on". Personally, I would never invest in a country unless there is political estability which right now is a little wobbly in Egypt. 
Actually, I would never buy property in countries other than my own where I know the laws well and know that my rights as a buyer will be protected. But then again, I have common sense.


----------



## bat

Sonrisa said:


> Please don't be fooled. Homosexuality is not only frowed upon in Egypt it is also illegal in terms of moral decency ( Dont shot the messanger,I'm just stating a fact here which I don't agree with) and I have a feeling that being in jail for being gay will not give you the best treatment in this country.
> I am sure some get away with it. But some don't. Not a chance I would want to take and if I was hoping to live a free and happy homosexual life, Egypt would definitely be off my list.
> 
> I would also like to challenge the idea that properties are flying off the shelves. THis is the classic thing that ruthless agents will tell you "hurry, buy now, cos you will not have the chance later on". Personally, I would never invest in a country unless there is political estability which right now is a little wobbly in Egypt.
> Actually, I would never buy property in countries other than my own where I know the laws well and know that my rights as a buyer will be protected. But then again, I have common sense.


Yes about homosexuality here in Cairo, again it depends on the people who live in your building etc, but printing there names and addresses in the newspaper, will make sure of there and families disgrace, and " mob" killing is also another way to be rid of them.
But generally they seem to be talking about sharm, which is not indicative of the rest of Egypt.
As foreigners we pass through the many checkpoints quite easily or fly but not so for Egyptians. 
You must also remember because of social and monetary conditions, casual homosexuality seems to be well known but not spoken about. 
As for property , as I said before there's no lack of it. Bat


----------



## Scottish Expat

Thanks again fir the messages. But in the whole gay thing, speaking for myself, I'm very private and never wear my status as a focal point and it's very much a very little part of my life if you understand. My problem is on loosing investment money albeit I'm not yet 30 and could most likely still recover from a minor financial set back if the Islamic Brotherhood get in power. 

On a positive note thanks again to everyone for their comments as it seems to have been a good talking point!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have looked on the facebook page and new photos of demonstrations have just been added.. I do not read Arabic so I don't if they are to day or if they are from a library


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just had it translated and it is saying there are 3,000 demonstrators down near the museum, not a lot really in the big scheme of things.
The police on the 6th of October bridge at my end have barriers there but no sign of any demonstrators coming this way.
The postings on the face book is full of references to Allah... that is half the problem here, just leave it to Allah.


----------



## GM1

Egyptian Chronicles: The 25th Big Day


----------



## MaidenScotland

I truly hope that everyone who is on the demonstration will sleep in their own beds tonight safe and unbloody


----------



## bat

Scottish Expat said:


> Thanks again fir the messages. But in the whole gay thing, speaking for myself, I'm very private and never wear my status as a focal point and it's very much a very little part of my life if you understand. My problem is on loosing investment money albeit I'm not yet 30 and could most likely still recover from a minor financial set back if the Islamic Brotherhood get in power.
> 
> On a positive note thanks again to everyone for their comments as it seems to have been a good talking point!


Waiting to see what happens won't harm you either, better not to lose it at all.
For your status , you have no idea of the anguise that some young people have here regarding there sexuality, and who dream of leaving this country, they unlike us have no option but to stay, and for some are forced into marriage, so count your self fortunate. Good luck bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

Right at this very minute I am watching the riot police beat up people on the 6th October bridge


----------



## MaidenScotland

Other than the few I saw being beaten with sticks I suspect that the police were told to go softly softly as I saw no other incidents. The police were preventing the demonstration mass from getting on to the bridge but every few minutes they broke rank and allowed the people through.
There is one ambulance on the bridge but I see no casualties as the chaps that were getting beaten made a run for it and they were not chased.
There are lots of police going round patting each other on the back.
I notice no T.V cameras seem to be present. 
I manage to get some video tape on my camera if I can work out how to download on to my computer I will put it on here.

Maide


----------



## MaidenScotland




----------



## Horus

I have not seen anything all is peaceful here if anything getting a bit chilly need to put a coat on


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> I have not seen anything all is peaceful here if anything getting a bit chilly need to put a coat on


What did you expect see there,you're not in real egypt just a tourist city and yes it will be cool.....it's winter out there


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I have not seen anything all is peaceful here if anything getting a bit chilly need to put a coat on




I bet there are people who are demonstrating that have no coat to put on.
You really should think before you post.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I bet there are people who are demonstrating that have no coat to put on.
> You really should think before you post.


Well said Maiden:clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

Well, things are supposed to calm down by tonight, tomorrow’s supposed to be another boring day in Egypt, BUT, if things kept going this way for the next couple of days, unless you’re Muslims then I’d suggest you to start booking yourself a flight out of here, things do NOT look good and the whole “It’s just for the food” slogan is only a cover for something much more bigger, that’s all I can say in here.

So, if things kept going the way they are right now for the next 72 hours, just get the fu*k out of here!

Be safe everyone! Or at least try to!

Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Another group of demonstrators have just passed the front of my building, I went to the back of my apartment to see if I could get better photos of them trying to get up on to the bridge and there just below my building the riot police were in hiding I did take two photo and the flash went off before I jumped back into the apartment and for some strange reason the photos havent come out. There is live coverage Al Jazeera English - Watch live TV channel in high quality | Livestation


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Another group of demonstrators have just passed the front of my building, I went to the back of my apartment to see if I could get better photos of them trying to get up on to the bridge and there just below my building the riot police were in hiding I did take two photo and the flash went off before I jumped back into the apartment and for some strange reason the photos havent come out. There is live coverage Al Jazeera English - Watch live TV channel in high quality | Livestation


Thanks for that link Maiden.......but all i can say is God help the ones that the police do arrest


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just watched the news and the government have been using tear gas and water cannons ( I now know what the two vehicles stationed on the bridge are) and have vowed to arrest the demonstrators.


----------



## Sam

Sonrisa said:


> I would also like to challenge the idea that properties are flying off the shelves. THis is the classic thing that ruthless agents will tell you "hurry, buy now, cos you will not have the chance later on". Personally, I would never invest in a country unless there is political estability which right now is a little wobbly in Egypt.
> Actually, I would never buy property in countries other than my own where I know the laws well and know that my rights as a buyer will be protected. But then again, I have common sense.


Challenge it by all means. I am not an agent and am not trying to sell anything, but I am involved in the industry on a day-to-day basis and just reporting what I see. Within my network in Hurghada there are around 6 units selling every week, that to me is a lot of property sales.

I also think it's a little harsh to say you wouldn't buy here because you have common sense, like only stupid people buy here. I have bought here and will do again, I do not consider myself stupid, nor do I consider any of my friends who holiday here often in their own homes and thoroughly enjoy themselves stupid either. But, hey, I have studied the laws here and I do know them well.


----------



## Sam

I have heard that the police are going easy on the demonstrators since it is on world news and they do not want to show the "truth" about the Egyptian police and how brutal they really are. If it were not so publicised worldwide then I'm sure they would have opened fire by now. I don't think my life over in this part of the country will be changing in the next few days.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I thought they demonstrators had moved on from my area and I got in my car just now and went 10 yards up the road.. as you can see I am now back inside things are far from over.


----------



## cutiepie

Any updates?? I heard there is a large protest in Alex taking place as well at the moment?!
We might as well be in a different country in Hurghada hear nothing about it!


----------



## bat

Sam said:


> Challenge it by all means. I am not an agent and am not trying to sell anything, but I am involved in the industry on a day-to-day basis and just reporting what I see. Within my network in Hurghada there are around 6 units selling every week, that to me is a lot of property sales.
> 
> I also think it's a little harsh to say you wouldn't buy here because you have common sense, like only stupid people buy here. I have bought here and will do again, I do not consider myself stupid, nor do I consider any of my friends who holiday here often in their own homes and thoroughly enjoy themselves stupid either. But, hey, I have studied the laws here and I do know them well.


The laws in Egypt can change from one day to the next and the way the Egyptian law is set down means it can be slanted anyway by who ever pays the most. When your talking about land houses etc, Egyptians are caught out, time and time again, so I think foreigners should be aware that it can be very a very risky business.


----------



## MaidenScotland

[


----------



## bat

bat said:


> The laws in Egypt can change from one day to the next and the way the Egyptian law is set down means it can be slanted anyway by who ever pays the most. When your talking about land houses etc, Egyptians are caught out, time and time again, so I think foreigners should be aware that it can be very a very risky business.


Also did you study Egyptian law in Arabic?
It is very difficult to get a hold of laws on Egypt in Arabic , it's not freely available and has to be signed for. I work for an importer and the rules change every week leaving many people caught out with containers still on the seas. Some time they lose containers or pay extra thousands, school rules change, the laws on female circumcision change all the time. Workers laws change. I could go on and on but you get my point. Bat


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> [YouTube - ‫??????? ??? ????? ??? ????? ??? 1.flv‬‎


Why has the fact that the Muslim brotherhood not taken part in a demonstration mainly started by facebook worrying me. Are we all looking the wrong way! I'm not taking anything away from the the ones who did demonstrate, but there not the poor hungry, unemployed of Egypt. They were noticeable absent today,were they at home on facebook, think not!!bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

Word spread in many ways, at one point I couldn't use either of my mobile phones.
Even without access to facebook I am sure that people heard on the street and turned up even if it was just to watch. I saw middle class and poor today..


----------



## aykalam

Well...is it me or has Twitter been blocked today in Egypt? I have been trying to log in for a while now, no luck at all!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Well...is it me or has Twitter been blocked today in Egypt? I have been trying to log in for a while now, no luck at all!!!




It's blocked


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> It's blocked


Unless I'm not looking right people are updating on Twitter maybe it's overload and I've had no problem with mobile but I'm on out skirts of Cairo


----------



## bat

Last Twitter mubarack and son fled to uk !!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Friend has just twittered on his facebook... it was definitely blocked earlier


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Last Twitter mubarack and son fled to uk !!




I would say that is nonsense just rumour but the strange thing is I am trying to phone someone at the embassy and it keeps telling me their phone is off... but it wont be!


----------



## MaidenScotland

The fall of the first martyrs in the Suez "Mustafa Raza" 20 years old was shot in the heart
Jabir bin Abdullah, may Allah be pleased with them; said: The Messenger of Allah peace be upon him: "The Lord of the martyrs Hamza Bin Abdul Muttalib, and a man who stood up before an unjust, ordered him and forbade him, killing him."


----------



## aykalam

cutiepie said:


> Any updates?? I heard there is a large protest in Alex taking place as well at the moment?!
> We might as well be in a different country in Hurghada hear nothing about it!


Once again, The Guardian has great coverage. 

"As night falls in Egypt protests have also broken out in the Mediterranean port city of Alexandria. Roads are also being blocked by demonstrators in the Sinai Peninsula, and large rallies are being reported across the Nile Delta and the Suez Canal region"

Protests in Egypt and unrest in Middle East ? live updates | World news | guardian.co.uk

and BBC do have front page on Egypt

BBC News - Egypt protests: Clashes in Cairo on 'day of revolt'


----------



## lostsheep

bat said:


> Why has the fact that the Muslim brotherhood not taken part in a demonstration mainly started by facebook worrying me. Are we all looking the wrong way! I'm not taking anything away from the the ones who did demonstrate, but there not the poor hungry, unemployed of Egypt. They were noticeable absent today,were they at home on facebook, think not!!bat


Hope I put Bat's posy in right. If not is in reply to the brotherhood comment.

I am sure they are behind the scenes somewhere. Too early for them to make a move. They risk a lot less by waiting and seeing. Why risk being on the frontline at this point. When the time is right for them to make there move am sure they will.
Like the Muslim brotherhood or not they are politically savy.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The News on Nile Tv is playing it down


----------



## bat

lostsheep said:


> Hope I put Bat's posy in right. If not is in reply to the brotherhood comment.
> 
> I am sure they are behind the scenes somewhere. Too early for them to make a move. They risk a lot less by waiting and seeing. Why risk being on the frontline at this point. When the time is right for them to make there move am sure they will.
> Like the Muslim brotherhood or not they are politically savy.


Yes that's the point, the people demonstrating are maybe not the ones the brotherhood control !!
Twitter is what it says !!


----------



## Scottish Expat

MaidenScotland said:


> I would say that is nonsense just rumour but the strange thing is I am trying to phone someone at the embassy and it keeps telling me their phone is off... but it wont be!


Why spread [email protected]! Like that saying they have fled!


----------



## bat

Scottish Expat said:


> Why spread [email protected]! Like that saying they have fled!


Because it's Twitter


----------



## MaidenScotland

Scottish Expat said:


> Why spread [email protected]! Like that saying they have fled!





Goodness knows why they start rumours like that unless it is to keep the masses fired up... earlier on there ws a rumour that Murbaks son and his wife had fled with bullion.. just taking the Tunis situation and adding Egyptian names,


----------



## bat

Yes but nothing moved until after12 whilst in Lebanon they'd been out from morning


----------



## SHendra

My end of Alex's been pretty quiet but then again I'm near our embassy etc and not near Egyptian offical buildings and so on. However my other half went out early for him today around 4pm and I not heard anything since from him. The penny just dropped where/what he maybe doing! He don't normally go out etc till after the baby gone to sleep! Gave me some story he off to see his mother! Who happens to live at the end of Alex's where and if anything going on!


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> Yes but nothing moved until after12 whilst in Lebanon they'd been out from morning


welcome to Egypt! did you thinkk they were getting up early on a bank holiday?


----------



## Scottish Expat

Yip most likely. Tv here reports two dead in Suzs


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am going up on to the roof to see if I can see what is happening down town brb


----------



## lostsheep

bat said:


> Yes that's the point, the people demonstrating are maybe not the ones the brotherhood control !!
> Twitter is what it says !!


Hmm,
Most of you guys and gals are more updated on the current situations and climates now in Egypt. If what is being stated is accurate then sounds like it is the more educated ones protesting. Would that be a fair assessment? Can't remember from which paper I was reading yesterday but they were interviewing several educated Egyptians and all were in agreement that for any real change it had to be about much more than just costs of food etc. Had to be about their rights and freedoms. Maybe this is about Egyptians wanting REAL change. Will be interesting to see which direction this all goes.


----------



## bat

lostsheep said:


> Hmm,
> Most of you guys and gals are more updated on the current situations and climates now in Egypt. If what is being stated is accurate then sounds like it is the more educated ones protesting. Would that be a fair assessment? Can't remember from which paper I was reading yesterday but they were interviewing several educated Egyptians and all were in agreement that for any real change it had to be about much more than just costs of food etc. Had to be about their rights and freedoms. Maybe this is about Egyptians wanting REAL change. Will be interesting to see which direction this all goes.


Yes exactly, this is what I'm wondering will be talking tomorrow to the workers at work and my daughters friends at uni, see what they all made of it !!


----------



## DeadGuy

*Again.......*



DeadGuy said:


> Well, things are supposed to calm down by tonight, tomorrow’s supposed to be another boring day in Egypt, BUT, if things kept going this way for the next couple of days, unless you’re Muslims then I’d suggest you to start booking yourself a flight out of here, things do NOT look good and the whole “It’s just for the food” slogan is only a cover for something much more bigger, that’s all I can say in here.
> 
> So, if things kept going the way they are right now for the next 72 hours, just get the fu*k out of here!
> 
> Be safe everyone! Or at least try to!
> 
> Good luck!


Got nothing else to say except what I said earlier.......

Blackouts should be expected, so do whatever you think you should do to get ready, just in case.

Do NOT try to take any pictures if anything was happening near your place.

Do NOT try to contact any locals who might be in the demonstrations through your personal phones.

If you have a car, hope the tanks are full, just in case you needed to run to your embassies, females should probably cover their hair if you needed to do that, just an advice so you don't get hurt........

Good luck folks, stay low.....


----------



## aykalam

Some pic's on Spanish El Pais

Carga policial - Protestas en Egipto - ELPAÍS.com


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I am going up on to the roof to see if I can see what is happening down town brb


Guess I should've made my post a couple minutes earlier.......Hope you don't have a camera with a bright flash saying "Shoot me, I'm right here" with you up the roof! :confused2:


----------



## aykalam

Confirmed: One policeman dead in Cairo after being hit in the head with a rock


----------



## MaidenScotland

Well the traffic seems to be flowing on all the bridges and along the corniche
I have just taken some pictures of armoured vans parked outside my building.
The riot police are all still on the bridge and the lights have been switched off where they are sitting but you can see them when the car head lights hit them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

3 confirmed deaths...


----------



## aykalam

Someone was asking about Alex earlier:

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/rubber-bullets-fail-break-massive-demonstration-alexandria


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is now a huge line of armoured vehicles parked in the street... I would say about 20.
I have had a message from a friend of a friend via facebook telling me they have been trying to phone me all day and my has been blocked!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I did make a phone call at 6.30 and it was fine.. the only call I have tried to make all day.


----------



## aykalam

Wow, have a look at this! The guy who walks up certainly has *******


----------



## MaidenScotland

I watched that earlier and it brought tears to my eyes... very brave and shows what the people have been driven to, I just hope it is not all in vain,


----------



## Scottish Expat

Okay I guess all this has answered my very own questions....


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Wow, have a look at this! The guy who walks up certainly has *******
> 
> YouTube - Tiananmen-like courage in Cairo: Egypt's 25 Jan protests


This video said it all about Egypt and why it will ALWAYS be a sh!thole.........The guy stood up :clap2: But the rest of the pu$$ies behind him never even bothered to move forward!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I watched that earlier and it brought tears to my eyes... very brave and shows what the people have been driven to, I just hope it is not all in vain,


It is all in vain most probably, simply cause it's made for the wrong reasons.........

Besides.............One idiot might go down, but tens of idiots will replace him, this is NOT Tunisia, Islamic brotherhood is strongly present in Egypt, and will probably make everyone regret ever taking a place in it if the chance was available for someone else to be in charge.....


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> It is all in vain most probably, simply cause it's made for the wrong reasons.........
> 
> Besides.............One idiot might go down, but tens of idiots will replace him, this is NOT Tunisia, Islamic brotherhood is strongly present in Egypt, and will probably make everyone regret ever taking a place in it if the chance was available for someone else to be in charge.....


Noticable absence of army and brotherhood, why was that do you think.
And did we all get messages from loved ones abroad wondering if we are ok!!
No !!
mother: going to a funeral
Sister in law: ulcer
Friendverweight at airport took your stuff out.
Pass the bailys,
Now we wait for the fall out from yesterday!!
Back to work . Bat


----------



## Sonrisa

Whats the outlook for today? Are protests likely to continue?


----------



## Sonrisa

I also think it's a little harsh to say you wouldn't buy here because you have common sense said:


> JUst for the record, I havent called anyone stupid.


----------



## Sonrisa

aykalam said:


> Wow, have a look at this! The guy who walks up certainly has *******
> 
> YouTube - Tiananmen-like courage in Cairo: Egypt's 25 Jan protests


Two big ones! shame he is the only one out of a rather large bunch of people


----------



## bat

Sonrisa said:


> Whats the outlook for today? Are protests likely to continue?


Not sure but people back at work school and uni etc, so will be interesting to see!!
But personally don't think so.
It's given everybody something to think about, especially with elections coming this year. Think it might be a wait and see, situation, with people off loading or moving money elsewhere, just in case.
Anyway I for one am at work !!


----------



## bat

Message now from friend
In rehab all day did the demonstrations take place?
Think that about sums it up!!!


----------



## Sonrisa

So is my husband! So you reckon protests are over, for the time being? 
Interesting to see how things develop prior to the elections.


----------



## Scottish Expat

Not in vain, but I hope that Egypt still remains a stable country! For the good of Egyptians and me!


----------



## Sonrisa

Note to self: Must move our savings of the last few months to Europe.

I have meant to transfer our money for ages but everytime I check the exchange rate euro dollar it sucks! 

Today it looks worst than ever. But as soon as it goes back to 1.31 or 1.32 I'm sending off all my money.


----------



## Scottish Expat

I'm sure it's not that bad if it ever will!


----------



## Sonrisa

Better safe than sorry!


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> This video said it all about Egypt and why it will ALWAYS be a sh!thole.........The guy stood up :clap2: But the rest of the pu$$ies behind him never even bothered to move forward!


This country needs a lot more people like him. I'm sure there were many yesterday in the streets, we just didn't see any footage. 

I don't think the regime have quite understood the significance of what went on yesterday.


----------



## NZCowboy

Sonrisa said:


> Note to self: Must move our savings of the last few months to Europe.
> 
> I have meant to transfer our money for ages but everytime I check the exchange rate euro dollar it sucks!
> 
> Today it looks worst than ever. But as soon as it goes back to 1.31 or 1.32 I'm sending off all my money.


I don't know why anyone would keep their savings in EGP, most Egyptians have their savings in Foreign Currency and/or gold.
These events should not come as any surprise, for a number of years the writting has been on the wall ... it has been not a matter of if but just a case of when.
Personally over the last 3years we have liquidating our assets in Egypt to mininise our exposure to developments like this.

_Egypt's pound fell on Wednesday to its lowest level against the US dollar since January 2005 after the biggest anti-government protests of President Hosni Mubarak's three-decade rule.
The pound fell as low as 5.830 against the US currency after closing at 5.816 on Monday before the protests in Cairo and several other cities across the country_
EGP peaked a couple of years ago, just after the financial crisis and its been slowly downhill ever since and I can't see any change in direction ahead.


----------



## NZCowboy

Finding the Guardian Blog a good English language source of information 
Protests in Egypt - live updates | World news | guardian.co.uk

_The stock market has taken a huge tumble - 21 billion Egyptian pounds (£0.2bn) within the first 15 minutes of trading._


----------



## Sonrisa

NZCowboy said:


> I don't know why anyone would keep their savings in EGP, most Egyptians have their savings in Foreign Currency and/or gold.
> These events should not come as any surprise, for a number of years the writting has been on the wall ... it has been not a matter of if but just a case of when.
> Personally over the last 3years we have liquidating our assets in Egypt to mininise our exposure to developments like this.
> 
> _Egypt's pound fell on Wednesday to its lowest level against the US dollar since January 2005 after the biggest anti-government protests of President Hosni Mubarak's three-decade rule.
> The pound fell as low as 5.830 against the US currency after closing at 5.816 on Monday before the protests in Cairo and several other cities across the country_
> EGP peaked a couple of years ago, just after the financial crisis and its been slowly downhill ever since and I can't see any change in direction ahead.


We don't keep our savings here in LE! I wonder if anyone would be mad enough to do that.

But my husband gets paid here in dollars, which is put into local bank and everytime we manage to save a certain amount, every quarter, we exchange into euros and send it to our bank account in Europe. I need to send soon, but the exchange rate dollar -euro is so bad at the mo.


----------



## Scottish Expat

Guys you say about moving money and stuff is this all normal. At this stage I think I need someone to tell me it will be fine and continue with the purchase


----------



## Veronica

Scottish Expat said:


> Guys you say about moving money and stuff is this all normal. At this stage I think I need someone to tell me it will be fine and continue with the purchase


You might like to look at the Egypt section of our sister forum.
Overseas Property Investment Forum

Some of the threads in there would put anyone off the thought of buying in Egypt.


----------



## Sonrisa

Scottish Expat said:


> Guys you say about moving money and stuff is this all normal. At this stage I think I need someone to tell me it will be fine and continue with the purchase


Sam?


----------



## NZCowboy

Scottish Expat said:


> Guys you say about moving money and stuff is this all normal. At this stage I think I need someone to tell me it will be fine and continue with the purchase


LOL ...Just like the women looking for advice on their relationships with Egyptian men, they have already made their minds up, just looking for people to say they are doing the right thing. 
Everyone is different, everyone has a different risk profile, make sure your investments are match your risk profile.


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is still a large police presence on my road albeit they are sitting in the paddy wagons today but they stayed on the bridge all night. The bridge has a lot of secret security police on it, we have been watching them stop people and one would presume asking them where they are going. There was an old bag lady pushing a pram and they searched through it.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

:clap2:


NZCowboy said:


> LOL ...Just like the women looking for advice on their relationships with Egyptian men, they have already made their minds up, just looking for people to say they are doing the right thing.
> Everyone is different, everyone has a different risk profile, make sure your investments are match your risk profile.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## SHendra

Scottish Expat said:


> Guys you say about moving money and stuff is this all normal. At this stage I think I need someone to tell me it will be fine and continue with the purchase


I brought property 5 years ago in Alexandria, spent a bit of money doing the place up and so on. During the years being here everyone who came by loved my home told me when I go to sell I'll have no problems and so on! I have a 9 month old baby boy. When I found I was pregnant with him I decided there and then I would sell and move back to the UK, seamed the logical thing for me to do as I know I'd find life easier at home with a child and so on. I spent the entire pregnancy trying to sell! I finally sold when my boy was 7months old, 2 months ago and after dropping the price. Ok I did make alright with it and made more than what I brought it for. 

Story short here even though I did okay with it I do feel I got 'out' at a good time for 'getting out'. Would I buy again? No I would not. I now feel more secured paying a bit of rent each month than owning a property here. And to be honest more so as the world not just Egypt the time of buying isn't stable anywhere. More so here too.

If I was in your shoes I'd much rather wait and then say 'Damn if only I did it sooner' Much rather have that said than the 'God why didn't I just wait!' 

But at end of the day like the others said it has to be up to you none of us can say 'Go for it!'. It has to be determined on what you can loose and what you can not. If you can't afford to risk the pennies think of waiting and make some interest in the process. In end then you loose nothing other than just a little time.


----------



## MaidenScotland

My facebook is down, is it just a blip with mine or is everyones off?

Maiden


----------



## SHendra

MaidenScotland said:


> My facebook is down, is it just a blip with mine or is everyones off?
> 
> Maiden


I was wondering the same! Mine up and down, having to refresh a lot to get pages back. First thought it was my net then realised I'm fine everywhere else! I think it's just the site though don't think were blocked etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland

No it is just facebook I have a problem with, Twitter have confirmed that they have been blocked here so I am guessing that facebook has too.. I am following what is going on 
Protests in Egypt - live updates | World news | guardian.co.uk switch the update option on.. but saying that it hasn't done it for 15 minutes so maybe that is blocked now.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Twitter had already been blocked in Egypt, forcing people to use alternative IP addresses. Now Facebook, which hosts the popular opposition movement pages We are all Khaled Said and the April 6 Youth Movement, has also reportedly been blocked.


----------



## SHendra

Oh. Well I'm accessing Facebook okay but it's like being on dial up. Twitter can't access at all. Surprise they ain't throwing sites like YouTube into this block nonesense!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maybe just me as I am more towards the centre of the city .. mobile phones were unusable last night but I have been able to use it this morning


----------



## King.Tut

Argh! I can't access facebook either here in Sharm, is it a technical glitch or has it been blocked in Egypt?


----------



## aykalam

King.Tut said:


> Argh! I can't access facebook either here in Sharm, is it a technical glitch or has it been blocked in Egypt?


Both Twitter and FB blocked.

someone on Al Jazeera Int'l just said 300+ arrested so far.


----------



## Sam

Sonrisa said:


> Sam?


Thanks for the sarcasm Sonrisa, appreciated 

You clearly have no idea about me, whatsoever. I have never and will never tell anybody what to do or advise anybody to act either one way or another. I merely give facts on a situation as I know them and put a personal input in as and when it may be relevant.


----------



## Sonrisa

Yet, when someone comments against your "view" of facts you jump and acuse her of suggesting that you and your friends stupid? Overreacting much, don't you think ? 

I wonder why you take it so personally. 

So sorry about the sarcasm, couldn't really help it...I take it back


----------



## cutiepie

As I said yesterday Hurghada must be seen as another country as I'm having no problem accessing Facebook all day?!Don't use twitter so don't know if that's working!


----------



## Scottish Expat

It's a shame that people are using this to [email protected] really. Sam you have been really helpful and both of us are thankful as many others too.


----------



## Sonrisa

Jack Shecker. OMG Just read the Guardian update!


----------



## aykalam

Sonrisa said:


> Jack Shecker. OMG Just read the Guardian update!


yes, I have listened to the audio, it's truly frightening. here's the link

Egypt protests: 'We ran a gauntlet of officers beating us with sticks' | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## aykalam

cutiepie said:


> As I said yesterday Hurghada must be seen as another country as I'm having no problem accessing Facebook all day?!Don't use twitter so don't know if that's working!


FB is now back on, Twitter not avail. since yesterday


----------



## bat

aykalam said:


> FB is now back on, Twitter not avail. since yesterday


My daughter just came from coiffures, travel agent said people are buying tickets out open ended, private jets are ready on the runway, and more then a few big names have already gone.
The coiffure is waiting for after Friday prayer to take his stand.
So, I'm thinking of having an early night.


----------



## Scottish Expat

What is coiffure


----------



## Sonrisa

curfew: when you have to stay at home, basically.


----------



## NZCowboy

From MB site breaking news, Ikhwanweb :: The Muslim Brotherhood Official English Website
18 :31 Forces surround protestors in Talaat Harb heading towards Qasr El Nil and violence escalates


----------



## NZCowboy

Scottish Expat said:


> What is coiffure


French for hair dresser ...


----------



## Scottish Expat

Sonrisa said:


> curfew: when you have to stay at home, basically.


Ah I see I didn't understand. Was wandering my someone reported plains sitting on runways waiting to leave...... 

Surely this isn't turning into Tunisia with airlines flying in to take people out?


----------



## Sonrisa

NZCowboy said:


> French for hair dresser ...


Silly me! I don't know why I thouht she meant curfew! Maybe I'm panicking a little


----------



## bat

Scottish Expat said:


> Ah I see I didn't understand. Was wandering my someone reported plains sitting on runways waiting to leave......
> 
> Surely this isn't turning into Tunisia with airlines flying in to take people out?


Yes the hairdresser!! 
Taking the rich out, we lesser mortals don't Evan have orbit anymore.
I'm not Egyptian so not all fired up about this.
But just remembered passport still at work!!
Interesting times to be in!!
Being part of history, albeit as out siders.


----------



## Scottish Expat

This is the crap selling agents gave me from UK agent and main Sharm El Sheikh agent. 

I fail to see how political unrest won't affect house and currency prices 
Warm greetings from Sharm
Thank you for your inquiry
According to the media
civil (there is poverty in some areas that the government is not taking care
of*
political *(they do not want the president son to take over)
unrest and falling Egyptian stock reserves throughout the world.
Same reasons
It is like a flu that will pass
the governement has the full support from the USA and UK on political
issues which considered the biggest players in political world.

From E I UK
also as explain on Monday, this has not affected any of the resorts (Sharm or Hurghada) and the property values and sales have not


----------



## wales1970

Is there anything happening around sharm..?...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes things might quieten down now but I really can't see it lasting... the people now know what can be done.

The U.K and U.S.A should hang their heads in shame for helping a dictator stay in power for the simple reason the country is a stepping stone in the middle east. If there was no oil in the region Murbak would have no support from the west.

Sirens have been going all day and indeed are wailing as I type,


----------



## Scottish Expat

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes things might quieten down now but I really can't see it lasting... the people now know what can be done.
> 
> The U.K and U.S.A should hang their heads in shame for helping a dictator stay in power for the simple reason the country is a stepping stone in the middle east. If there was no oil in the region Murbak would have no support from the west.
> 
> Sirens have been going all day and indeed are wailing as I type,


Ah I see I didn't before because I never saw what was between the lines . I fully support fighting for rights, I wish we could do that here. Don't think for one minute that the UK isn't corrupt because it is. Look at the elections here it made Robert Mugabie blush!!!!!!

But I fear the brotherhood!


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes things might quieten down now but I really can't see it lasting... the people now know what can be done.
> 
> The U.K and U.S.A should hang their heads in shame for helping a dictator stay in power for the simple reason the country is a stepping stone in the middle east. If there was no oil in the region Murbak would have no support from the west.
> 
> Sirens have been going all day and indeed are wailing as I type,


But the alternative is who!!
A lot of Egyptians may not like the present leader, but there are 2 alternatives,and they certainly don't want them!!
Better the devil you know.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The brotherhood hasnt got the backing of the majority of the people.
No of course there is no one else but how will that change when you have the set up as it is today.

Of course corruption goes on in the U.K but to liken it to Mugabe or here really is belittling the hardship that people have living under these regimes.


----------



## Scottish Expat

MaidenScotland said:


> The brotherhood hasnt got the backing of the majority of the people.
> No of course there is no one else but how will that change when you have the set up as it is today.
> 
> Of course corruption goes on in the U.K but to liken it to Mugabe or here really is belittling the hardship that people have living under these regimes.


True but Mugabe was a light hearted jibe at the UK! Why not have food, lower fuel prices or jobs. When I was in Sharm we were told a chef classed as skilled labour gets 30EGP per day. A meal in McDonald Sharm cost 34EGP on average! But tge Hoteliers have some of tge blame for taking the pi*s on the payside. I also understand this is only a small issue Egyptians are protesting on


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> The brotherhood hasnt got the backing of the majority of the people.
> No of course there is no one else but how will that change when you have the set up as it is today.
> 
> Of course corruption goes on in the U.K but to liken it to Mugabe or here really is belittling the hardship that people have living under these regimes.


I think they have more backing than we may realize,and there is an alternative to them but would be our worst nightmare come true!!!
And who mentioned Mugabe!!! Oh my goodness, he's not dead yet??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Scottish Expat said:


> True but Mugabe was a light hearted jibe at the UK! Why not have food, lower fuel prices or jobs. When I was in Sharm we were told a chef classed as skilled labour gets 30EGP per day. A meal in McDonald Sharm cost 34EGP on average! But tge Hoteliers have some of tge blame for taking the pi*s on the payside. I also understand this is only a small issue Egyptians are protesting on




I can tell you now that a chef gets much more than that..
Salaries here are horrendous but I can tell you that if you ask any Egyptian what he earns he will reduce the amount when he tells you though why I have no idea as his true salary is a disgrace and you would be horrified with the amount.
The cost of living here has rocketed in years and as someone who is comfortable I now watch what I spend.

I have a house boy who works for me and he is constantly harassed by the police there is never a night passes that he is not asked for i.d when all he is doing is walking in the street or playing football. This is one of the complaints here.. the police have far too much power.


I have the news on now and the newscaster just said something very interesting.

Murbarak has ruled for 30 years. Not that he is the leader of the ruling party or that he is the president .. he has ruled and yet the authorities here tell you this is a democratic country

Maiden


----------



## bat

Scottish Expat said:


> True but Mugabe was a light hearted jibe at the UK! Why not have food, lower fuel prices or jobs. When I was in Sharm we were told a chef classed as skilled labour gets 30EGP per day. A meal in McDonald Sharm cost 34EGP on average! But tge Hoteliers have some of tge blame for taking the pi*s on the payside. I also understand this is only a small issue Egyptians are protesting on


Sorry but your completely off the mark, sharm is not an indicator of Egypt.
And you have to live here among the Egyptians to get a sense of it all (not criticizing )
My daughter just told me u tube going crazy.
The people have gathered momentum now and there not going to stop.!!!


----------



## Scottish Expat

bat said:


> Sorry but your completely off the mark, sharm is not an indicator of Egypt.
> And you have to live here among the Egyptians to get a sense of it all (not criticizing )
> My daughter just told me u tube going crazy.
> The people have gathered momentum now and there not going to stop.!!!


Not off tge mark at all... Just miss informed. I only know what I'm told by others.


----------



## bat

Scottish Expat said:


> Not off tge mark at all... Just miss informed. I only know what I'm told by others.


By others in sharm,
Who are not realy in Egypt.
( again apologies to all you in sharm)


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egypt protests: 'We ran a gauntlet of officers beating us with sticks' | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## DeadGuy

bat said:


> Noticable absence of army and brotherhood, why was that do you think.
> And did we all get messages from loved ones abroad wondering if we are ok!!
> No !!
> mother: going to a funeral
> Sister in law: ulcer
> Friendverweight at airport took your stuff out.
> Pass the bailys,
> Now we wait for the fall out from yesterday!!
> Back to work . Bat


Ever thought that you're looking on the WRONG direction? Or asking the wrong question? 

Sometimes things are too obvious, obvious enough not to even notice them


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt protests: 'We ran a gauntlet of officers beating us with sticks' | World news | guardian.co.uk


This guy has been doing a sterling job :clap2::clap2::clap2:

The Guardian are apparently sending in "reinforcements" to support him


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> *The brotherhood hasnt got the backing of the majority of the people.*
> No of course there is no one else but how will that change when you have the set up as it is today.
> 
> Of course corruption goes on in the U.K but to liken it to Mugabe or here really is belittling the hardship that people have living under these regimes.


Sorry but I can't take the sarcasm off what I'm about to say.......But please tell me that it's not the UK's embassy people who convinced you that this is the case are they? 

Get a cab, listen to what the drivers are playing on their cheap MP3 players 24/7 now since the bombing in Alexandria, or get someone to translate the bloody Arabic disgusting comments on YouTube videos concerning YESTERDAY'S protests! Then tell me if those idiots don't have the backing of the majority of idiots in here!

Sorry if I was rude, but you people got no idea what's happening, or at least you got no idea WHY it's happening!


----------



## aykalam

Both FB and Twitter working now in Egypt


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Sorry but I can't take the sarcasm off what I'm about to say.......But please tell me that it's not the UK's embassy people who convinced you that this is the case are they?
> 
> Get a cab, listen to what the drivers are playing on their cheap MP3 players 24/7 now since the bombing in Alexandria, or get someone to translate the bloody Arabic disgusting comments on YouTube videos concerning YESTERDAY'S protests! Then tell me if those idiots don't have the backing of the majority of idiots in here!
> 
> Sorry if I was rude, but you people got no idea what's happening, or at least you got no idea WHY it's happening!


You don't need to be Egyptian to have a pretty good idea of what is going on here, and why


----------



## MaidenScotland

No the BE personal have not told me this... I have listened to various people but of course my ear is not to the ground like yours.


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Both FB and Twitter working now in Egypt


Here's the thing, it's not only blocked, but it's redirected to THEM! So my advise?! Don't even bother trying to login!


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> This guy has been doing a sterling job :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> The Guardian are apparently sending in "reinforcements" to support him




Have you listened to the audio tape link?


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> You don't need to be Egyptian to have a pretty good idea of what is going on here, and why


Well, sorry, but reading the posts in here shows one thing, you bought what they're selling......


----------



## Scottish Expat

DeadGuy said:


> Well, sorry, but reading the posts in here shows one thing, you bought what they're selling......


Well Deadguy your doing some beating yourself round that bush, so why don't you tell me???? Or you just on here telling cryptic Clues? scaremongering


----------



## DeadGuy

Scottish Expat said:


> Well Deadguy your doing some beating yourself round that bush, so why don't you tell me???? Or you just on here telling cryptic Clues? scaremongering


It is very obvious, and it's the very same thing that obviously scares the sh!t out of you according to your posts!


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> Well, sorry, but reading the posts in here shows one thing, you bought what they're selling......


Yes, I'm beginning to think the same. Brotherhood still to quiet!!
I'm beginning to get the feeling someone else is sitting waiting for the right moment and using these people as cannon fodder.this could be a demo run to see how it could play out, before we get the real thing.
Hope I'm wrong!!
I'm waiting for the services to go . Then I think it will be time to baton down the hatches.
(wish I was in sharm now)
Bat
Also wondering why Internet not down !!!
Whose watching who?


----------



## aykalam

Scottish Expat said:


> Well Deadguy your doing some beating yourself round that bush, so why don't you tell me???? Or you just on here telling cryptic Clues? scaremongering


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

I personally haven't "bought" anything ANYONE tells me, including other posters


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Have you listened to the audio tape link?


I have, I actually posted the same link here, a few pages above


----------



## Scottish Expat

DeadGuy said:


> It is very obvious, and it's the very same thing that obviously scares the sh!t out of you according to your posts!


Its not obvious so why dont you tell me? Or someone else?


----------



## cutiepie

DeadGuy said:


> This video said it all about Egypt and why it will ALWAYS be a sh!thole.........The guy stood up :clap2: But the rest of the pu$$ies behind him never even bothered to move forward!



Says the man sitting behind the safety of his computer screen!!!


You complain day after day about the state of the country/.government yet when it comes to it............you too would be one not to bother moving forward!! because no doubt there's no point you doing something nothing will change! the hypocrisy of your comment!


----------



## Scottish Expat

aykalam said:


> I have, I actually posted the same link here, a few pages above


if its the one from earlier that the reporter was kidnaped and taken to the desert and dumped?


----------



## DeadGuy

cutiepie said:


> Says the man sitting behind the safety of his computer screen!!!
> 
> 
> You complain day after day about the state of the country/.government yet when it comes to it............you too would be one not to bother moving forward!! because no doubt there's no point you doing something nothing will change! the hypocrisy of your comment!


Well......Unless you can prove that I never went anywhere then you shouldn't really try to make yourself sound THAT smart


----------



## MaidenScotland

Scottish Expat said:


> if its the one from earlier that the reporter was kidnaped and taken to the desert and dumped?




Yes it is.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it is.


Jack Shenker is now back on Twitter, he was supposed to go on AJE at 8.25 Cairo time, did anybody see it?


----------



## bat

cutiepie said:


> Says the man sitting behind the safety of his computer screen!!!
> 
> 
> You complain day after day about the state of the country/.government yet when it comes to it............you too would be one not to bother moving forward!! because no doubt there's no point you doing something nothing will change! the hypocrisy of your comment!


We are all sitting behind our computer screens.
But you and I have the luxury of being able to turn off catch a plane and leave which undoubtedly we may do( some of us anyway)
He and millions of others cannot, this country makes most of the people **** scared, for good reason.
Have you ever been inside not the prison but the police station.
Have you ever spent years in tahrir sq government building going round and round.
Not getting what your entitled to.
That's just the tip of the ice berg for many here.
They have been beaten down so hard in so many years, in so many ways, they have no hope.
So he has his rant here so what, maybe the way he says it may not be to our liking but were else can he say it.
The point is he may well be right. If we get a new government, I don't think it's going to be better than what's already here.
But we can only watch and see
Bat


----------



## NZCowboy

cutiepie said:


> Says the man sitting behind the safety of his computer screen!!!
> 
> 
> You complain day after day about the state of the country/.government yet when it comes to it............you too would be one not to bother moving forward!! because no doubt there's no point you doing something nothing will change! the hypocrisy of your comment!


Probably has alot to do with whats written on his ID .... but in Disneyland they say all citizens have equal rights, but in reality ....


----------



## cutiepie

well looking at all your posts over the last 24hrs doesn't seem that you were far from the internet at any stage?!

Anyway if you were out, I do apologise I misjudged you and for that I am sorry I applaud you for standing up for what you believe in!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat

bat said:


> We are all sitting behind our computer screens.
> But you and I have the luxury of being able to turn off catch a plane and leave which undoubtedly we may do( some of us anyway)
> He and millions of others cannot, this country makes most of the people **** scared, for good reason.
> Have you ever been inside not the prison but the police station.
> Have you ever spent years in tahrir sq government building going round and round.
> Not getting what your entitled to.
> That's just the tip of the ice berg for many here.
> They have been beaten down so hard in so many years, in so many ways, they have no hope.
> So he has his rant here so what, maybe the way he says it may not be to our liking but were else can he say it.
> The point is he may well be right. If we get a new government, I don't think it's going to be better than what's already here.
> But we can only watch and see
> Bat


Well said and very true Bat:clap2::clap2:


----------



## bat

cutiepie said:


> well looking at all your posts over the last 24hrs doesn't seem that you were far from the internet at any stage?!
> 
> Anyway if you were out, I do apologise I misjudged you and for that I am sorry I applaud you for standing up for what you believe in!:clap2::clap2:


But isn't that his point he doesn't believe in this government and the alternative, he won't believe in either so why should he be hung upside down and skinned alive.
Yes at work today they were joking about that and none of my workers, were demonstrating.
If the government changes do you think the line at the visa sections will get shorter!!!
There are some on this forum waiting to leave do you think they'll post pone, I don't think so. Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

In Egypt, it's 'C' for Christian and 'M' for Muslim | M Lynx Qualey | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> In Egypt, it's 'C' for Christian and 'M' for Muslim | M Lynx Qualey | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


Yes was musing on that today
Yesterday my 8 yr old playing with neighbors child
Are you Muslim or Christian she asked my daughter , who said Christian,
To which the girl said, 
Oh so you don't speak Arabic then 
My daughter then started to speak in Arabic.
This little girl was shocked, and my daughter , didn't understand either.
That in it's self took me back 20 yrs to my 8 yr old son who was told at school if your not a Muslim your not Egyptian.
I'm not going to dwell on the religious thing.
It just brought home how much progress has not been made in20 yrs
Just to add both my son and daughter were put in Muslim class, didn't ask why wasn't bother, and my eldest knows both books.


----------



## lostsheep

Scottish Expat said:


> the governement has the full support from the USA and UK on political
> issues which considered the biggest players in political world.
> t


Funny a U.S. representative on foreign affairs was saying that they were telling Mubarak for years he needed to be more open and democratic or else this would happen. 
Being a U.S. Citizen and familiar with my Governments hypocrisy this statement loosely translated means thanks for being the dictator we wanted you to be for our best interest. Now that the blank has hit the fan you're on your own. Nice knowing you. Have a good life.


----------



## MaidenScotland

As for Hilary Clinton.... how political were her comments???


----------



## aykalam

Some pics of today's protests, from BBC

BBC News - Egypt protests: Your pictures


----------



## lostsheep

MaidenScotland said:


> As for Hilary Clinton.... how political were her comments???


What you'd expect. Take a look at the history of some of the dictators the U.S. has supported over the years. They could care less about Egyptians freedoms and rights. More political posturing. Of course she's not going to come out and say the thought of free elections and the possibility of the Muslim Brotherhood getting their foot in the door scares us to death.


----------



## cutiepie

bat said:


> We are all sitting behind our computer screens.
> But you and I have the luxury of being able to turn off catch a plane and leave which undoubtedly we may do( some of us anyway)
> He and millions of others cannot, this country makes most of the people **** scared, for good reason.
> Have you ever been inside not the prison but the police station.
> Have you ever spent years in tahrir sq government building going round and round.
> Not getting what your entitled to.
> That's just the tip of the ice berg for many here.
> They have been beaten down so hard in so many years, in so many ways, they have no hope.
> So he has his rant here so what, maybe the way he says it may not be to our liking but were else can he say it.
> The point is he may well be right. If we get a new government, I don't think it's going to be better than what's already here.
> But we can only watch and see
> Bat


Yes I am quiet lucky hamdullah, my uncle is a very high ranking politician at home (for now think he will be out on his ass the 25th of March) I could if I wanted to be on the first plane out at anytime but I don't want anyway, I'm very happy here.

No I haven't been in prison here or anywhere (don't presume they are that nice anywhere). The whole idea of this government is to have the people live in fear as you said they have "no hope" this is what the government want them to believe to keep them in line!?No maybe a new government this time would not do any better but why should the people loose all hope, that's what they (gov)want?!
Are the people on the street not saying they are not afraid anymore!?


"So he has his rant here so what, maybe the way he says it may not be to our liking but were else can he say it."

maybe with the thousands of others who feel the same, who are blogging tweeting and on facebook asking for change!!I don't feel a forum for EXPATS is the place to go 

Anyway it was just an observation think might be getting slightly off topic (getting personal )


----------



## lostsheep

Quick amendment. The U.S. does not want Mubarak out per se. Not in there best interest. Just saying if he does go the U.S. will turn there back on him in a second.


----------



## MaidenScotland

cutiepie said:


> Yes I am quiet lucky hamdullah, my uncle is a very high ranking politician at home (for now think he will be out on his ass the 25th of March) I could if I wanted to be on the first plane out at anytime but I don't want anyway, I'm very happy here.
> 
> No I haven't been in prison here or anywhere (don't presume they are that nice anywhere). The whole idea of this government is to have the people live in fear as you said they have "no hope" this is what the government want them to believe to keep them in line!?No maybe a new government this time would not do any better but why should the people loose all hope, that's what they (gov)want?!
> Are the people on the street not saying they are not afraid anymore!?
> 
> 
> "So he has his rant here so what, maybe the way he says it may not be to our liking but were else can he say it."
> 
> maybe with the thousands of others who feel the same, who are blogging tweeting and on facebook asking for change!!I don't feel a forum for EXPATS is the place to go to "rant?!
> 
> Anyway it was just an observation think might be getting slightly off topic (getting personal )




Well that depends on what you call a rant... Deadguy is welcome to post.


----------



## bat

lostsheep said:


> Funny a U.S. representative on foreign affairs was saying that they were telling Mubarak for years he needed to be more open and democratic or else this would happen.
> Being a U.S. Citizen and familiar with my Governments hypocrisy this statement loosely translated means thanks for being the dictator we wanted you to be for our best interest. Now that the blank has hit the fan you're on your own. Nice knowing you. Have a good life.


So what would you have USA do.
Pieces of silver were offered, and taken.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have just looked out the window as I heard some loud bangs.. there are at least 200 riot police in my street and the side street beside it.


----------



## bat

lostsheep said:


> Quick amendment. The U.S. does not want Mubarak out per se. Not in there best interest. Just saying if he does go the U.S. will turn there back on him in a second.


And he's useful to them in power, as an exleader, he's not .
I don't see any problem with that. Hes 83 
He won't be out on the street penniless.
Will he or anyone else care


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Well that depends on what you call a rant... Deadguy is welcome to post.


In my opinion I feel it's a bit of a rant,because of his strength of feeling, but never said anything about him posting or not. For me he's got feeling well done to him


----------



## bat

lostsheep said:


> What you'd expect. Take a look at the history of some of the dictators the U.S. has supported over the years. They could care less about Egyptians freedoms and rights. More political posturing. Of course she's not going to come out and say the thought of free elections and the possibility of the Muslim Brotherhood getting their foot in the door scares us to death.


Is any one old enough to remember the ousting of the shah of Iran.
Does any one remember the documentrys on uk television that were around for a few years after!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

lostsheep said:


> Quick amendment. The U.S. does not want Mubarak out per se. Not in there best interest. Just saying if he does go the U.S. will turn there back on him in a second.


Quoting the US embassy's official statement in here


> Jan.26, 2011
> ...........................................
> “The U.S. wants to see reform occur in Egypt and elsewhere, to create greater political, social and economic opportunity, consistent with people’s aspirations. *The United States is a partner of Egypt and the Egyptian people in this process*, which we believe should unfold in a peaceful atmosphere.”
> ......................................


Now correct me if I was wrong, but this is the first time this "people" tone is used by those super smart folks when it comes to their "partnership" with Egypt?  (No offense for the Americans, just the politicians )


However you people are still looking on the wrong direction, the problem is that those idiots won't be just a threat for non Muslims, but also for Muslims who do not have the same beliefs they got.............If someone's covering her hair but in the wrong way, or if someone's letting his beard grow but not on the right way, or if you're saying "Assalamo alaykom" instead of "Good morning" or saying "hamdullah" instead of "Thank God" that won't make you completely safe if they ever managed to rule this sh!thole 

According to what's on the streets, it is gonna be nasty on MANY levels if they ever came to power, which wouldn't be a surprise considering both what's happening AND what's "not" happening, that's all I can say.......


----------



## lostsheep

bat said:


> And he's useful to them in power, as an exleader, he's not .
> I don't see any problem with that. Hes 83
> He won't be out on the street penniless.
> Will he or anyone else care


Personally I could care less. Only pointing out the U.S. hypocrisy in this matter. As I am sure most on here already know. Was more in reference to Scottish Expats e-mail from an agent mentioning the Egypt/U.S. relations in reference to that somehow making Egypt a safe investment. Only pointing out to those who may not know take everything with a grain of salt when the U.S. is mentioned in any political discussion.


----------



## DeadGuy

cutiepie said:


> well looking at all your posts over the last 24hrs doesn't seem that you were far from the internet at any stage?!
> 
> Anyway if you were out, I do apologise I misjudged you and for that I am sorry I applaud you for standing up for what you believe in!:clap2::clap2:


WOW! Do I have a stalker in here or something?! :lol: 

Seriously though!!! It’s the TWENTY FIRST century for bloody Christ’s sake!!!! There are lil things called USB modems? Or “dongles” since you’re an Irish? Mind you the SMART phones? Anyone can be butt naked dumping a load but still be.......Don’t panic!! “Connected”! 

You’re taking it to a personal level, AGAIN! ........Not the first time, but it’s not the first time that it gets you no where either.........

Your apology.......What can I say? You wouldn't need to apology if you could slow yourself down a bit......? But I sure got nothing to prove in here, and where I am/was at any time is simply no one's business 

Oh and just outta curiosity, and you sure don’t have to answer that, but please feel free to do so if you wanted to........But by “ranting” you mean someone posting what’s happening on a thread called “Egypt political unrest”? Or someone posting for personal attacks in the same exact thread?


----------



## aykalam

well, guess...ElBaradei is returning to Egypt tomorrow Thursday. Just been announced by Reuters.

This should be interesting


----------



## DeadGuy

Updates.......

The NDP HQ in Suez is on fire for a few hours now, and latest update says the fire bridge can not make its way to there cause of protesters, no pictures provided cause the photographer had a rubber bullet shot on his foot said the Arabic website of Al Masry al Youm ......But 3 people got killed by the police in there yesterday, so kinda makes sense......

M. El Baradii is to be in Egypt in "Few hours".........

"An Israeli knesset member expresses support Mubarak", I "wonder" if they know that by saying that they're just making him more "unwanted" in Egypt 

Also an interesting one........An NDP official stated that Ahmed Ezz (For those who don't know, this is the actual president of the country ) never fled out of the country, would never do under any circumstances either, the official said, denying the "rumors" about his flee......

Kinda interesting that it's just statements though......Those people love making reasons to be on TV, but still, in a situation like this one, haven't seen any of them on TV since the whole thing started yesterday...........


So now let's see, the people, the Americans, and the Israelis letting someone go......Forget the people, I say someone's leaving soon......

More updates.........

Plans for a protest on Friday, "Friday of martyrs".............

The "civilians" in the down town area are doing a great job using their canes, but this time not knives, the stick that shocks with some **** Volts (I'm a bloody Egyptian, so don't nag me about not knowing what it's called! LOL!)


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> well, guess...ElBaradei is returning to Egypt tomorrow Thursday. Just been announced by Reuters.
> 
> This should be interesting


Yes just read that and did post it, didn't see your post before I did though though! :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Updates.......
> 
> The NDP HQ in Suez is on fire for a few hours now, and latest update says the fire bridge can not make its way to there cause of protesters, no pictures provided cause the photographer had a rubber bullet shot on his foot said the Arabic website of Al Masry al Youm ......But 3 people got killed by the police in there yesterday, so kinda makes sense......
> 
> M. El Baradii is to be in Egypt in "Few hours".........
> 
> "An Israeli knesset member expresses support Mubarak", I "wonder" if they know that by saying that they're just making him more "unwanted" in Egypt
> 
> Also an interesting one........An NDP official stated that Ahmed Ezz (For those who don't know, this is the actual president of the country ) never fled out of the country, would never do under any circumstances either, the official said, denying the "rumors" about his flee......
> 
> Kinda interesting that it's just statements though......Those people love making reasons to be on TV, but still, in a situation like this one, haven't seen any of them on TV since the whole thing started yesterday...........
> 
> 
> So now let's see, the people, the Americans, and the Israelis letting someone go......Forget the people, I say someone's leaving soon......




One protester and a policeman have been killed in a second day of anti-government protests in Cairo, according to officials.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Clashes erupted between people chanting anti-Mubarak slogans and officers, who again used tear gas and rubber bullets on the crowds.
Riot police wielding batons were joined by plain-clothed officers, making arrests as they mingled with locals.
Sky News witnessed a violent scene in which police drove a riot van straight into a crowd of protesters - and they attacked the van in return.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Not sure what this means

, quoting from the Constitution
D. Mohamed Morsi, media spokesman of the Muslim Brotherhood
We will schedule of anger on Friday
... With the continuation of activities until the achievement of popular demands


----------



## aykalam

There are reports of tens been killed and injured in Suez. Police are apparently shooting with live and rubber bullets!!! Internet & mobile phone coverage down completely in Suez. Will this become the Egyptian SidiBouzid I wonder


----------



## lewroll

Hi there, not trying to be funny but I really am interested in why you live in Egypt Deadguy if it is a "sh!thole! and you have "Egypt unfortunately" in your location? Have you no choice in the matter?


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Not sure what this means
> 
> , quoting from the Constitution
> D. Mohamed Morsi, media spokesman of the Muslim Brotherhood
> We will schedule of anger on Friday
> ... With the continuation of activities until the achievement of popular demands


MB will be using the momentum on Friday, after prayers, new demostrations have been called, hope they won't be hijacked by religious nonsense


----------



## MaidenScotland

lewroll said:


> Hi there, not trying to be funny but I really am interested in why you live in Egypt Deadguy if it is a "sh!thole! and you have "Egypt unfortunately" in your location? Have you no choice in the matter?




I will answer for him as he is not here... no he cannot leave as he can't get a visa to the west.


----------



## lewroll

MaidenScotland said:


> I will answer for him as he is not here... no he cannot leave as he can't get a visa to the west.


All is explained! Many thanks for that.


----------



## NZCowboy

@Scottishexpat
_Egypt is riskier than Iraq in the market for credit default swaps for the first time in at least a year as thousands protest to denounce President Hosni Mubarak.

The cost of protecting Egyptian debt against default for five years with the contracts jumped 41 basis points, or 0.41 percentage point, this week to 345 yesterday, compared with 328 for Iraq, according to prices from CMA, a data provider in London. Just last week, Iraqi swaps cost 19 basis points more than Egypt’s, and in June, an average 240 basis points more, as Iraq recovered from the U.S.-led invasion in 2003_Egypt Riskier Than Iraq in Swaps as Protests Spread to Mubarak - Businessweek


----------



## bat

NZCowboy said:


> @Scottishexpat
> _Egypt is riskier than Iraq in the market for credit default swaps for the first time in at least a year as thousands protest to denounce President Hosni Mubarak.
> 
> The cost of protecting Egyptian debt against default for five years with the contracts jumped 41 basis points, or 0.41 percentage point, this week to 345 yesterday, compared with 328 for Iraq, according to prices from CMA, a data provider in London. Just last week, Iraqi swaps cost 19 basis points more than Egypt’s, and in June, an average 240 basis points more, as Iraq recovered from the U.S.-led invasion in 2003_Egypt Riskier Than Iraq in Swaps as Protests Spread to Mubarak - Businessweek


Well sent daughter to school , will go to work.
For me another normal day.
For the protestors still hanging in there , another day of what,
I take my hat off to them.
Some of my daughters friends have been arrested.
God be with them, all I can say
Roll on Friday, hope fully will come to sort sort of conclusion.
Bat


----------



## bat

DeadGuy said:


> WOW! Do I have a stalker in here or something?! :lol:
> 
> Seriously though!!! It’s the TWENTY FIRST century for bloody Christ’s sake!!!! There are lil things called USB modems? Or “dongles” since you’re an Irish? Mind you the SMART phones? Anyone can be butt naked dumping a load but still be.......Don’t panic!! “Connected”!
> 
> You’re taking it to a personal level, AGAIN! ........Not the first time, but it’s not the first time that it gets you no where either.........
> 
> Your apology.......What can I say? You wouldn't need to apology if you could slow yourself down a bit......? But I sure got nothing to prove in here, and where I am/was at any time is simply no one's business
> 
> Oh and just outta curiosity, and you sure don’t have to answer that, but please feel free to do so if you wanted to........But by “ranting” you mean someone posting what’s happening on a thread called “Egypt political unrest”? Or someone posting for personal
> attacks in the same exact thread?


Sorry dead guy by rant, it was not a personel attack and it wasn't a criticism,
I understand were your coming from and I'm the very famous for ranting,
As you say this is a post for political unrest.
Though now it's more than that
Bat


----------



## Sonrisa

lewroll said:


> Hi there, not trying to be funny but I really am interested in why you live in Egypt Deadguy if it is a "sh!thole! and you have "Egypt unfortunately" in your location? Have you no choice in the matter?[/QUOTE
> 
> most egyptians have no choice in the matter.


----------



## Sonrisa

DeadGuy said:


> Sorry but I can't take the sarcasm off what I'm about to say.......But please tell me that it's not the UK's embassy people who convinced you that this is the case are they?
> 
> Get a cab, listen to what the drivers are playing on their cheap MP3 players 24/7 now since the bombing in Alexandria, or get someone to translate the bloody Arabic disgusting comments on YouTube videos concerning YESTERDAY'S protests! Then tell me if those idiots don't have the backing of the majority of idiots in here!
> 
> Sorry if I was rude, but you people got no idea what's happening, or at least you got no idea WHY it's happening!


I just went through last nights posts and I agree with DG: I have no idea of WHY this is happening!

I'm totally clueless. totally. 

Would love for someone to spell it out for me. Is this about egyptians fighting for their rights, calls for democracy etc, a cause that I totallly support or about the Muslim Brotherhood being behind the revolts , which totally scares the **** out me.


----------



## NZCowboy

@Scottishexpat
Egypt's stock exchange said it halted trading until 1130 am (0930 GMT) on Thursday after the benchmark index slid more than 6% for a second day following the biggest anti-government protests in decades.The EGX30 index (.EGX30) was down 6.2% before the suspension, adding to a 6.1% fall on Wednesday


----------



## cutiepie

bat said:


> Sorry dead guy by rant, it was not a personel attack and it wasn't a criticism,
> I understand were your coming from and I'm the very famous for ranting,
> As you say this is a post for political unrest.
> Though now it's more than that
> Bat



@ deadguy: No I wasn't "stalking you" I was reading back over the 18pages and saw your posts, not difficult to see you are unhappy here with things, that is why I said it was hypocritical of you saying bout others doing nothing else!didn't seem that you were in the middle of anything I mean riots/protests etc by your posts!! yes I am "an Irish" as you put it! if you were in the middle of the protests/riots I doubt you would be carrying around your laptop and "dongle" FYI we Irish call them (modems or USBs not dongles)or that you would be using OR be able to use the internet on your phone yesterday given the service I have a blackberry and an Iphone and internet was crap on them both yday one mobinil one etislat and that was in Hurghada! I could access sites but was really slow.

As for "ranting" I was quoting somebody else as they have explained above




Anyway back to the topic: Is there more protests happening today in Cairo?

Regarding Facebook today its completely blocked in Hurghada for the first day hope they unblock it soon, anybody else having problems with Skype or is that just my connection


----------



## aykalam

NZCowboy said:


> @Scottishexpat
> Egypt's stock exchange said it halted trading until 1130 am (0930 GMT) on Thursday after the benchmark index slid more than 6% for a second day following the biggest anti-government protests in decades.The EGX30 index (.EGX30) was down 6.2% before the suspension, adding to a 6.1% fall on Wednesday


Cairo stock market reopened, down 9.75% so far today...and counting!


----------



## hurghadapat

cutiepie said:


> @ deadguy: No I wasn't "stalking you" I was reading back over the 18pages and saw your posts, not difficult to see you are unhappy here with things, that is why I said it was hypocritical of you saying bout others doing nothing else!didn't seem that you were in the middle of anything I mean riots/protests etc by your posts!! yes I am "an Irish" as you put it! if you were in the middle of the protests/riots I doubt you would be carrying around your laptop and "dongle" FYI we Irish call them (modems or USBs not dongles)or that you would be using OR be able to use the internet on your phone yesterday given the service I have a blackberry and an Iphone and internet was crap on them both yday one mobinil one etislat and that was in Hurghada! I could access sites but was really slow.
> 
> As for "ranting" I was quoting somebody else as they have explained above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway back to the topic: Is there more protests happening today in Cairo?
> 
> Regarding Facebook today its completely blocked in Hurghada for the first day hope they unblock it soon, anybody else having problems with Skype or is that just my connection


I did try to phone Hurghada last night got through several times but the lines were terrible all crackly and voices distorted so gave up in the end.


----------



## DeadGuy

lewroll said:


> Hi there, not trying to be funny but I really am interested in why you live in Egypt Deadguy if it is a "sh!thole! and you have "Egypt unfortunately" in your location? Have you no choice in the matter?


MaidenScotland, and others did answer you already 

The only thing I got to say now is that hopefully you're both appreciating having a choice, AND, making the right one whoever you are! 

Enjoy the lil things


----------



## DeadGuy

Updates...........

A police station in Suez got burnt, no further news, police personnel working there managed to leave before the protesters set the place on fire demanding their detained family members to be released, another police station near this one is surrounded by protesters right now as well......

NDP officials still denying Ezz's flee, again, just words 

Sources in Cairo air terminal who refused identifying themselves mentioned that lotta action been happening in the private jets' area since Tuesday night.....(I love the foreign embassies and their visa policies ).

Tomorrow, Friday, is planned to be a rough day, and guess who's officially in this time after all the sh!t that's been happening?


----------



## DeadGuy

cutiepie said:


> *@ deadguy*: No I wasn't "stalking you" I was reading back over the 18pages and saw your posts, not difficult to see you are unhappy here with things, that is why I said it was hypocritical of you saying bout others doing nothing else!didn't seem that you were in the middle of anything I mean riots/protests etc by your posts!! yes I am "an Irish" as you put it! *if you were in the middle of the protests/riots I doubt you would be carrying around your laptop and "dongle"* FYI we Irish call them (modems or USBs not dongles)or that you would be using *OR be able to use the internet on your phone yesterday* given the service I have a blackberry and an Iphone and internet was crap on them both yday one mobinil one etislat and that was in Hurghada! I could access sites but was really slow.
> 
> As for "ranting" I was quoting somebody else as they have explained above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway back to the topic: Is there more protests happening today in Cairo?
> 
> Regarding Facebook today its completely blocked in Hurghada for the first day hope they unblock it soon, anybody else having problems with Skype or is that just my connection


So you’re saying that none of those who are using Twitter, YouTube and/or Facebook are anywhere near the riots/protest, right? 

Who uploaded the videos on YouTube then? The police, right? 

Sorry but you’ve just shot yourself in the foot, again! 

Just thought you should know that if you couldn’t use your cell or your connection properly doesn’t mean everyone else can’t, the “government” sure did mess with both but surprise! That doesn’t mean there aren’t anyone smart enough to go around it 

If I can remember correctly, then I wouldn’t be the only that’s been subjected to your personal attacks, which makes me a bit relieved! But for some reason, I am the only one that’s been subjected to your personal attacks more than once! Which makes me feel sorry for you! Wasting too much hate on a virtual person that you don’t even know basing on assuming that you know everything about! Should probably save all those feelings for someone REAL that gives you REAL reasons to hate them, not just assumptions 

And if I was right, and considering your posts in this thread, but you do sound like one of those people who just LOVE to be the ones having the last words about anything no matter what would those words be! So, with a pleasure Ma’am, whatever you wanna say, knock yourself out, your next post, whatever it’s gonna be about, is gonna be the last words on this “issue” that you started that’s for sure, cause I ain’t trying to show you how bright you are anymore, you’re doing a great job in that already 

Enjoy life while you still can


----------



## NZCowboy

Interesting developments in Suez
_@gamelaid, a lawyer and executive director for the Arabic Network for Human Rights Information, has tweeted that some army units in Suez are refusing to support the crackdown against the people. 

The orginal tweet was in Arabic, so apologies for the translation if it is not 100% correct:

URGENT Suez: reports that some army units refused to support the police to confront the demonstrators, and the acceptance of other units, and did not intervene until now _


----------



## DeadGuy

NZCowboy said:


> Interesting developments in Suez
> _@gamelaid, a lawyer and executive director for the Arabic Network for Human Rights Information, has tweeted that some army units in Suez are refusing to support the crackdown against the people.
> 
> The orginal tweet was in Arabic, so apologies for the translation if it is not 100% correct:
> 
> URGENT Suez: reports that some army units refused to support the police to confront the demonstrators, and the acceptance of other units, and did not intervene until now _



This is what was worrying me, some people taking some sides, and the way things looking?! There will be MANY people taking the WRONG sides!

Can you please PM the the link, or the tweet?


----------



## DeadGuy

NZCowboy said:


> Interesting developments in Suez
> _@gamelaid, a lawyer and executive director for the Arabic Network for Human Rights Information, has tweeted that some army units in Suez are refusing to support the crackdown against the people.
> 
> The orginal tweet was in Arabic, so apologies for the translation if it is not 100% correct:
> 
> URGENT Suez: reports that some army units refused to support the police to confront the demonstrators, and the acceptance of other units, and did not intervene until now _


The translations was accurate, but it missed a part, an important one I believe.

The exact translation:
_
"Urgent, Suez: News on some army units in Suez are refusing to support the crackdown against the people, *some other units did accept supporting the police, though they never did take a part yet*"_

The Arabic word "accept" suggests that it's the police who did ask for the army support, regardless of what some units refusing and others accepting to help suggests, but things don't sound that good that's for sure..........It shouldn't be up to the unit's chief to decide anyway......

I'd strongly advise everyone to start considering leaving, this is even worse than what I been expecting in the last couple of days.......

Good luck folks!


----------



## aykalam

from Twitter re ElBaradei 

RT @Zeinobia: A press conference for Mohamed @ElBaradei in Cairo airport at 7 PM #Cairo #Jan25 #Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have been following events on the "official" facebook page which was updated constantly, there was no problem with anyone posting until yesterday when facebook was blocked for a few hours however now I cannot access that page. That page and other Egyptians who are on my friends constantly put out links to proxy servers in the event your IP was blocked. There really was no problem with getting word out about what was happening, other than mobile phones.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> So you’re saying that none of those who are using Twitter, YouTube and/or Facebook are anywhere near the riots/protest, right?
> 
> Who uploaded the videos on YouTube then? The police, right?
> 
> Sorry but you’ve just shot yourself in the foot, again!
> 
> Just thought you should know that if you couldn’t use your cell or your connection properly doesn’t mean everyone else can’t, the “government” sure did mess with both but surprise! That doesn’t mean there aren’t anyone smart enough to go around it
> 
> If I can remember correctly, then I wouldn’t be the only that’s been subjected to your personal attacks, which makes me a bit relieved! But for some reason, I am the only one that’s been subjected to your personal attacks more than once! Which makes me feel sorry for you! Wasting too much hate on a virtual person that you don’t even know basing on assuming that you know everything about! Should probably save all those feelings for someone REAL that gives you REAL reasons to hate them, not just assumptions
> 
> And if I was right, and considering your posts in this thread, but you do sound like one of those people who just LOVE to be the ones having the last words about anything no matter what would those words be! So, with a pleasure Ma’am, whatever you wanna say, knock yourself out, your next post, whatever it’s gonna be about, is gonna be the last words on this “issue” that you started that’s for sure, cause I ain’t trying to show you how bright you are anymore, you’re doing a great job in that already
> 
> Enjoy life while you still can




There are enough problems going on without arguing if DG is/has/will take part in the demonstrations.

Maiden:focus:


----------



## MaidenScotland

A friend has called and told me that there are what looks like brand new army trucks all parked up in Musadat St... her words were the soldiers look professional not like the other rag tag lot that are around.
I had read that "redhot" soldiers were going to be drafted in, I wonder if this is them?

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

More from Reuters on ElBaradei, who they interviewed shortly before he was due to leave Vienna from Cairo. He said:

He [Mubarak] has served the country for 30 years and it is about time for him to retire. Tomorrow is going to be, I think, a major demonstration all over Egypt and I will be there with them.

I'm a bit confused as the earlier Reuters post (11.40am) said ElBaradei had said he would not lead the street protests. Perhaps he is saying he will be joining them but not leading them? He might fear being seen as hijacking the protests for his own political purposes. No doubt some of the protesters support him but it is not for him that most of them have been risking life and limb to demonstrate.

In an article he wrote for the Daily Beast (8.29am), he wrote:

I am going back to Cairo, and back onto the streets

11.40am: Details of an ElBaradiei interview with Reuters are being flashed on the wires. 
• He said he won't lead street protests and sees his role as managing change politically.
• He has called on Mubarak to "retire".
• ElBaradei has also said he expects a major demonstration in Egypt tomorrow.


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend has called and told me that there are what looks like brand new army trucks all parked up in Musadat St... her words were the soldiers look professional not like the other rag tag lot that are around.
> I had read that "redhot" soldiers were going to be drafted in, I wonder if this is them?
> 
> Maiden


Army got no rubber bullets, no tear gas bombs, and obviously they got issues with the chain of commands at the moment.........

Be safe everyone!


----------



## wales1970

we think we got probs in the uk....religion and politcs should be banned...


----------



## aykalam

wales1970 said:


> we think we got probs in the uk....religion and politcs should be banned...


nooo  that's precisely what the regime have been imposing here for the last 30 years. People should be free to believe what they want and participate within a free system.

Religion and politics should NEVER mix though


----------



## wales1970

aykalam said:


> nooo  that's precisely what the regime have been imposing here for the last 30 years. People should be free to believe what they want and participate within a free system.
> 
> Religion and politics should NEVER mix though


I meant it as in."thier views forced upon"..i realy feal for those who are caught up in all this,there is a line i heard once "just because you have a title ,it dont make you any more important than me"...


----------



## aykalam

Ruling NDP will be holding press conference at 3:30 PM local. Safwat Al-Sharif chairman of the Shoura Council will be there.


----------



## cutiepie

think facebook is working fine again now but incase its down again folllow this link and you can access it :

How to Unblock Twitter in Egypt. Unblock Facebook. Proxies to unblock any website in one step. 100% WORKING!!!!!! | Amgad Makarem

Dunno if I can post the link? if not sorry Maiden please remove it


----------



## DeadGuy

aykalam said:


> Ruling NDP will be holding press conference at 3:30 PM local. Safwat Al-Sharif chairman of the Shoura Council will be there.


Well I been waiting for that "press conference" but I never managed to catch it for some weird reason 

But I did catch the bits that the local national TV allowed out, couple of things were VERY interesting..........During the news, a report about the NDP officials' meeting today, with video footage said to be taken today for Safwat Al-Sharif, Gamal Mubarak and Ahmed Ezz was broadcasting, Safwat was wearing a black suit........Later they said that THE "press conference" was to follow the news, which I thought would be live, but guess what?! It wasn't, and only the bits they want people to hear were on, most of the questions of the reporters were censored.......Typical, doesn't surprise me......

However couple of things did surprise me.......The guy was shaking, and kept going on and on flirting the NDP, he actually made me start thinking that he's married to the bloody party......But never actually mentioned ANYTHING or any decisions made after the protests started Tuesday........

Second thing surprised me?! He was wearing a black suit in the news' report with Ezz and Mubarak junior..............But in the conference? Think the suit was too cheap or itching him.......So he changed it to a gray one 

They did something that most of you should do.......


----------



## Scottish Expat

Which is what?


----------



## Scottish Expat

Egypt stock exchange....... From BBC 
egypts currency and trading docks crashed today and was suspended for a number of hours before crashing again as soon as it reopend.


----------



## MaidenScotland

My facebook is blocked again, trying to unblock it now but I really am hopeless at computer stuff


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> My facebook is blocked again, trying to unblock it now but I really am hopeless at computer stuff


Twitter down again


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egyptian officials have denied reports that Hosni Mubarak's son Gamal – who the president has reportedly groomed to replace him – has fled the country, perhaps to London.

A senior party official said that Gamal had had a meeting at the National Democratic party's headquarters this morning "to discuss issues related to the demonstrations, along with other party leaders".


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mohamed ElBaradei's plane has landed in Cairo, my colleague Jack Shenker reports:


El Baradei's plane has landed 15 mins ahead of schedule, flight MS 798 Egyptair. There's quite a big crowd at the airport. The police have erected a huge galleyway of metal barriers manned by burly plainclothes state security officers so celarly expecting a crush of people to descend. One imagines it will also be used to stop him giving an impromptu press conference.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Twitter down again




I have managed to get onto facebook via the proxy but it is very slow


----------



## MaidenScotland

Football cancelled 

Egyptian league matches postponed for security reasons - Egyptian League - Sports - Ahram Online


----------



## SHendra

Facebook etc also down for Alexandria to for the first time since this stuff started. It was slow at times but never down. Been like it for hours. I can however access my facebook account from my phone linked to my home wifi and can also via 3G.


----------



## speedwing

Also down in Hurghada, slow last night but now no access at all.


----------



## sacha123

Facebook down in Cairo, can anyone give me step by step instruction on how to get round this by proxy. Thanks in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland

Click on the link and that takes you to a page where there is another link to click on, and that is it, you put the address in the address bar.
Facebook will make you go through a security check as it's not your usual I.P address accessing your account, however I must say it is so slow it really isn't worth it.

Maiden


----------



## Alex371

I'd love to see ElBaradei as president, will be interesting to see what effect he'll have ..


----------



## Alex371

Alex371 said:


> I'd love to see ElBaradei as president, will be interesting to see what effect he'll have ..


Any real change in Egypt can only come about if A LOT MORE people come out!


----------



## NZCowboy

It seems that the interenet is blocked in Egpyt, as none of the regular local posters are posting. We got out early and are in the UK. Hope everyone is safe in Egypt. Our thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Scottish Expat

NZCowboy said:


> It seems that the interenet is blocked in Egpyt, as none of the regular local posters are posting. We got out early and are in the UK. Hope everyone is safe in Egypt. Our thoughts and prayers are with you all.


Don't you think leaving Egypt was a bit much? Surely there was no risk to you?


----------



## Scottish Expat

Alex371 said:


> I'd love to see ElBaradei as president, will be interesting to see what effect he'll have ..


I was Reading his Wiki page seams to be a sound option!


----------



## lostsheep

In what one blogger called "an action unprecedented in Internet history," Egypt, a country of 80 million, has been nearly severed from the Web."Egypt has apparently done what many technologists thought was unthinkable for any country with a major Internet economy: It unplugged itself entirely from the Internet to try and silence dissent," notes the AP.

Read more: Did Egypt Really ‘Shut Off’ the Internet? - TIME NewsFeed

Sounds like the regulars may not be on here for awhile


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Just as well some of us are outside at the moment and can offer comments to keep the momentum.

I'm new on here, but a regular contributor to the sister-forum so will be offering my share of posts as this part of Egyptian History unfolds.


----------



## NZCowboy

Scottish Expat said:


> Don't you think leaving Egypt was a bit much? Surely there was no risk to you?


Its a bit rich, you aren't in Egypt, so how would you know. You don't even know us so how could you say there was no risk to us. As I said when you were asking about investing in Egypt, everyone is different, everyone everyone has a different risk profile, past experiences etc. 
We have been planning for an event like this for the last 3 years, it has always been a case not if it is going to happen rather a matter of when.
I'm just pleased financially we have very little exposure to Egypt.
It is not going to be pretty.


----------



## lostsheep

Hear any local gossip while there NZ about the direction things are going?
Am afraid it looks like DeadGuys warnings and insinuations about what will happen is right on. Let's hope not but things certainly don't look good.


----------



## NZCowboy

lostsheep said:


> Hear any local gossip while there NZ about the direction things are going?
> Am afraid it looks like DeadGuys warnings and insinuations about what will happen is right on. Let's hope not but things certainly don't look good.


My wife is Egyptian, and while we may be out of the country, she still has family there, so I have careful about what I say.
Yes DG, makes some very valid warnings and comments, and you would be suprised at the number of disillusioned Egyptians like DG. 
Its hard to predicit which direction things will go, other than things will get ugly.


----------



## Scottish Expat

NZCowboy said:


> Its a bit rich, you aren't in Egypt, so how would you know. You don't even know us so how could you say there was no risk to us. As I said when you were asking about investing in Egypt, everyone is different, everyone everyone has a different risk profile, past experiences etc.
> We have been planning for an event like this for the last 3 years, it has always been a case not if it is going to happen rather a matter of when.
> I'm just pleased financially we have very little exposure to Egypt.
> It is not going to be pretty.


It was a QUESTION not a statement. No one question your circumstances strange that you jumped the gun, must be on edge so your forgiven! But we only here limited news as you know


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Tremendous scenes in Cairo, Alexandria and Suez as Egyptians turn out from their prayers in masses. Al Jazeera is covering the riots very well I must say, even though the internet and mobile phones are blocked.

This Friday was always going to be the "tipping point" as it is a Bank Holiday and the businesses are not active. So these numbers are indeed swelling to extraordinary amounts. This will be a moment in history and in my opinion, only the start of things to come.


----------



## NZCowboy

Scottish Expat said:


> It was a QUESTION not a statement. No one question your circumstances strange that you jumped the gun, must be on edge so your forgiven! But we only here limited news as you know


Jumped the gun or maybe we saw the picture clearer. DG has been saying all week for foriegners to leave if you can, my wife as an Egyptian was saying the same. We had the oportunity to leave on Monday, so we took it, the flight was empty.... lol.


----------



## lostsheep

Eco-Mariner said:


> This Friday was always going to be the "tipping point" as it is a Bank Holiday and the businesses are not active. So these numbers are indeed swelling to extraordinary amounts. This will be a moment in history and in my opinion, only the start of things to come.


Eco is this the day that the Brotherhood is "officially" joining the protests? Thought I heard or read that somewhere.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

No, this is not the day the Brotherhood shows its hand.

Christians have said they too are in unison with the plight of their Muslim compatriates. They are in the same struggle to oust the Mubarak regime. The M.B. are just part of the protestors. We heared Elbaradey was stopped from joining the protest as part of the opposition movement he must think he has a chance of power. I'm not sure that would meet with everyone's approval either.

It's not a religeous movement for change. It is a collaboration of frustrated, angry, ordinary Egyptians who have this momentous occasion to make history and oust the oppressive government who must have known their time was up.

As groups disperse from teargas and rubber bullet barrage, they re-group. Seven cities are showing similar reaction and we expect this evening more people will swell the towns and we shall see unprecidented scenes never witnessed in Egypt.


----------



## jojo2005

Eco-Mariner said:


> No, this is not the day the Brotherhood shows its hand.
> 
> Christians have said they too are in unison with the plight of their Muslim compatriates. They are in the same struggle to oust the Mubarak regime. The M.B. are just part of the protestors. We heared Elbaradey was stopped from joining the protest as part of the opposition movement he must think he has a chance of power. I'm not sure that would meet with everyone's approval either.
> 
> It's not a religeous movement for change. It is a collaboration of frustrated, angry, ordinary Egyptians who have this momentous occasion to make history and oust the oppressive government who must have known their time was up.
> 
> As groups disperse from teargas and rubber bullet barrage, they re-group. Seven cities are showing similar reaction and we expect this evening more people will swell the towns and we shall see unprecidented scenes never witnessed in Egypt.


So exactly where is Mubarak. America seems to have just cancelled a briefing that CNN were about to broadcast. If any messages are getting through to Egypt from what I have seen the Egptian people have conducted themselves in fine style and I or one wish them well, safety and the outcome that will assure them of a good future


----------



## NZCowboy

jojo2005 said:


> So exactly where is Mubarak. America seems to have just cancelled a briefing that CNN were about to broadcast. If any messages are getting through to Egypt from what I have seen the Egptian people have conducted themselves in fine style and I or one wish them well, safety and the outcome that will assure them of a good future


A number of stations were suggesting that Mubarak or his son Gamal were going to address the nation after 6pm local time but nothing has happened.


----------



## Scottish Expat

NZCowboy said:


> A number of stations were suggesting that Mubarak or his son Gamal were going to address the nation after 6pm local time but nothing has happened.


From what I have heard on various news wires Mubarak is in Sharm, he was intending to make a television address tonight but may have put it off until Saturday or Sunday.

No rush... Right?....


----------



## jojo2005

NZCowboy said:


> A number of stations were suggesting that Mubarak or his son Gamal were going to address the nation after 6pm local time but nothing has happened.


Gamal is meant to be in UK and we're still waiting for the White House briefing! Lots of speculation. Lets hope that whatever is going to happen happens quickly and peacefully


----------



## jojo2005

Scottish Expat said:


> From what I have heard on various news wires Mubarak is in Sharm, he was intending to make a television address tonight but may have put it off until Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> No rush... Right?....


lol .... Egypt time. Seems like Egypt time has spread to the US although apparently there will be a briefing in 6 minutes....we will see.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Around 7pm GMT Al jazeera saw armoured cars carefully drive through the streets of Cairo and the sound of helicoptors.

I wondered if Mubarak has flown to his Sharm villa and will address the nation from his Conference Center which is safer and has the media to screen it.

Sharm El Sheikh is his playground after all and a world away from the poverty in parts of Egypt. It's one of the reasons why Egyptians feel he's abused his position of trust.


----------



## makaloco

Al-Masry Al-Youm is online and is also reporting the army units and helicopters.
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en


----------



## Scottish Expat

NZCowboy said:


> A number of stations were suggesting that Mubarak or his son Gamal were going to address the nation after 6pm local time but nothing has happened.


Recent reports that Mubarak has fled to Switzerland.


----------



## lostsheep

Scottish Expat said:


> Recent reports that Mubarak has fled to Switzerland.


Am seeing twitter reports saying Switzerland and some London. Watching BBC News right now and just reported breaking news that an important announcement will be made shortly and that Mubarak was still in Egypt.


----------



## jojo2005

lostsheep said:


> Am seeing twitter reports saying Switzerland and some London. Watching BBC News right now and just reported breaking news that an important announcement will be made shortly and that Mubarak was still in Egypt.


He's speaking on tv now


----------



## Scottish Expat

jojo2005 said:


> He's speaking on tv now


I'm watching as it type.... I'm surprised he is still there, but he's got balls for hanging it out!


----------



## jojo2005

Scottish Expat said:


> I'm watching as it type.... I'm surprised he is still there, but he's got balls for hanging it out!


Thats true - where he sees chaos though I see huge organisation and solidarity. I'm not sure I believe what I'm seeing or hearing. Time will tell - good luck Egypt


----------



## Scottish Expat

Murbarak..... Will not step down. But has asked a new government to be in place by tomorrow. Oh well more protests ahead then!


----------



## lostsheep

Scottish Expat said:


> I'm watching as it type.... I'm surprised he is still there, but he's got balls for hanging it out!


Either balls or has just been in power for so long he has lost complete touch with reality. Probably a bit of both. Flipping back between CNN and BBC. CNN brought up a good point about how the military and protesters are on peaceful terms at moment but what will happen tomorrow or later today with Mubarak not stepping down. Will things get very violent or will the military side with the people?

At any rate don't think I'm going out on a limb here when say probably only a matter of days if not hours until Mubarak is out.


----------



## Scottish Expat

lostsheep said:


> Either balls or has just been in power for so long he has lost complete touch with reality. Probably a bit of both. Flipping back between CNN and BBC. CNN brought up a good point about how the military and protesters are on peaceful terms at moment but what will happen tomorrow or later today with Mubarak not stepping down. Will things get very violent or will the military side with the people?
> 
> At any rate don't think I'm going out on a limb here when say probably only a matter of days if not hours until Mubarak is out.


Couldn't have put it better myself, I feel the Army will side with the protesters, I have watched Al Jazeera news since 4pm UK time upto now 23.15 UK Time I feel as if I was there! Shattered


----------



## NZCowboy

From what I gather from the speech, Maburak the great reformer, the peoples president is going to rearrange the seats on the Tiantic tomorrow


----------



## lostsheep

NZCowboy said:


> From what I gather from the speech, Maburak the great reformer, the peoples president is going to rearrange the seats on the Tiantic tomorrow


Lol! That's a good one NZ


----------



## jojo2005

Scottish Expat said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself, I feel the Army will side with the protesters, I have watched Al Jazeera news since 4pm UK time upto now 23.15 UK Time I feel as if I was there! Shattered


Obama is meant to be making a statement in 10 minutes.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Replace a Cabinet of businessmen with another Cabinet of cheating businessmen....!!!

I don't think that will be accepted... Do you guys?


----------



## hurghadapat

Eco-Mariner said:


> Replace a Cabinet of businessmen with another Cabinet of cheating businessmen....!!!
> 
> I don't think that will be accepted... Do you guys?


Mubarak is not listening to what the people are telling him......will see what today brings......just hope the people don't back down now.


----------



## Widget

Latest from Aljazeera, Omar Suliman sworn in as Vice Preisdent. Apparently Mubarak has never had a Vice President in 30 years, Aljazeera and their experts are seeing this as a possible sign that Mubarak is about to stand down!

We'll wait and see eh!


----------



## Eco-Mariner

This is Mubarak playing mind games.

He will still be directing Soliman's policies. Unless he leaves office and stands down from the top position, nothing changes. The Egyptian people will not see this as acceptable.


----------



## Widget

Eco-Mariner said:


> This is Mubarak playing mind games.
> 
> He will still be directing Soliman's policies. Unless he leaves office and stands down from the top position, nothing changes. The Egyptian people will not see this as acceptable.


Oh I know, the experts aren't committing themsleves to anything, some are saying the people will be happy, but others (in the majority) are saying they won't because it's not what they were calling for. As for his standing down, there's also mixed opinion on that too, ranging from soon to "of well it probably means he won't stand for election in September"!

Like I said, we'll wait and see.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

The retired General Omar Suliman has credibility some say, but no experience with the general public and the homeland economy so he may have been placed to keep the armed security forces intact while Mubarak transfers power (and his assets) no doubt.

It seems the rest of the appointments so far, are from the Military. No change there then. 
Fiddling business men and military hard-liners. Where are the moderate forward-looking young professionals going to figure in the policy making?


----------



## NZCowboy

@Scottish Expat
You still think we jumped the gun ...
Thugs looting and terrorising the wealthly neighbourhoods, - Maadi, Heliopolis, Naser City.
Nasr City Police Station - El Nasr road, 3 or 4 blocks from our apartment was sacked and burned today, all the firearms taken.
Looks like flights out of Egypt will be limited for a while. BA looks like its evacuating its british crew.
My throughts and prayers are with the people in Cairo and Egypt.


----------



## Scottish Expat

NZCowboy said:


> @Scottish Expat
> You still think we jumped the gun ...
> Thugs looting and terrorising the wealthly neighbourhoods, - Maadi, Heliopolis, Naser City.
> Nasr City Police Station - El Nasr road, 3 or 4 blocks from our apartment was sacked and burned today, all the firearms taken.
> Looks like flights out of Egypt will be limited for a while. BA looks like its evacuating its british crew.
> My throughts and prayers are with the people in Cairo and Egypt.


Well thats not for me to say if you did or not.... I'm not in Cairo. and depends on where you fled too? Secondly Why to Egyptians class Sharm el Sheikh as somewhere else not in Egypt?

Why are Egyptians not protesting in every part of Egypt?


----------



## lostsheep

NZCowboy said:


> @Scottish Expat
> You still think we jumped the gun ...
> Thugs looting and terrorising the wealthly neighbourhoods, - Maadi, Heliopolis, Naser City.
> Nasr City Police Station - El Nasr road, 3 or 4 blocks from our apartment was sacked and burned today, all the firearms taken.
> Looks like flights out of Egypt will be limited for a while. BA looks like its evacuating its british crew.
> My throughts and prayers are with the people in Cairo and Egypt.


Egyptians are protesting or gathering in New York. One woman who's sister in law and has other family in Egypt was told if she gets a chance to let the people know they are looting everywhere. Not only houses and neighborhoods but museums etc. People are forming vigilante groups protecting themselves with knives, gold clubs, whatever they can find. Is getting very very ugly.


----------



## lostsheep

Saudi Arabia is condemning Egyptian protests and supporting Mubarak. Iran is just the opposite they want Mubarak to step down and let the people have what they want. Thinking maybe Iran knows exactly what faction is more than likely to control Egypt in the aftermath.


----------



## Moe78

Iran and Egypt are not exactly the best of friends especially since Egypt is at "peace" with Israel. An uprising in Egypt would jeopardize its relations with Israel especially since the general public do not like Israel much.


----------



## lostsheep

Moe78 said:


> Iran and Egypt are not exactly the best of friends especially since Egypt is at "peace" with Israel. An uprising in Egypt would jeopardize its relations with Israel especially since the general public do not like Israel much.


Absolutely agree. Perhaps I am looking too much into things. My basic concern or thought is why even say anything? While things are still playing out in Egypt it is still probably a foregone conclusion that Mubarak will be out (sooner or later). Whether he gets out or stays till the bitter end who knows. So from that perspective I can see Iran saying something to look good within Egypt. Never the less is Iran not run by an iron fisted dictator that has a lot of unhappy citizens? As well as other Arab Nations. When revolt is in the air and a government about to be overthrown why say anything and give your own citizens more ideas. Granted Ahmadinejad wouldn't think twice about using his military to slaughter anyone in Iran thinking of rising up. Still I don't understand why even say anything unless you have good intel on who the next regime will be in Egypt.

Anyway I'm probably looking into things too much and wrong as usual. Or at least I hope I am wrong.


----------



## NZCowboy

Just been talking to friends in Cairo, food is becoming in short supply, things are getting bad, the shops that are open, haven't been restocked, since 25th jan, and are quickly running out.

Another worrying concern is Al Jazerra TV with there live feeds have been shut down...


----------



## Moe78

lostsheep said:


> Absolutely agree. Perhaps I am looking too much into things. My basic concern or thought is why even say anything? While things are still playing out in Egypt it is still probably a foregone conclusion that Mubarak will be out (sooner or later). Whether he gets out or stays till the bitter end who knows. So from that perspective I can see Iran saying something to look good within Egypt. Never the less is Iran not run by an iron fisted dictator that has a lot of unhappy citizens? As well as other Arab Nations. When revolt is in the air and a government about to be overthrown why say anything and give your own citizens more ideas. Granted Ahmadinejad wouldn't think twice about using his military to slaughter anyone in Iran thinking of rising up. Still I don't understand why even say anything unless you have good intel on who the next regime will be in Egypt.
> 
> Anyway I'm probably looking into things too much and wrong as usual. Or at least I hope I am wrong.


Iran's current regime took over via revolution, similar to what's going on Egypt. Ironically it's the same as what happened a while back when they protested Ahmedinjad being re-elected. Iran was able to contain its revolt so it's probably not worried nor does it think their revolt is similar to Egypt's current dilemma. Like I said, Iran is no friend to Egypt so anything that overthrows the Egyptian government will be cheered by them especially if it ends up to be the Islamic brotherhood people.

What do you think will happen if the revolt fails and Mubarak stays in power? Iran has nothing to lose by cheering the revolt on since it is no ally of Egypt. if the revolt fails then it tells any future Iranian revolts that it won't work but if it succeeds then Iran may have a new ally against Israel.


----------



## Scottish Expat

Egypt Army patrol Sharm el Sheikh now


----------



## Moe78

Well I said it to some Egyptian friends of mine abroad, things will only get serious when/if the army is deployed. Then we will see how things turn out but you should expect it to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Scottish Expat

Moe78 said:


> Well I said it to some Egyptian friends of mine abroad, things will only get serious when/if the army is deployed. Then we will see how things turn out but you should expect it to get worse before it gets better.


Are you expecting it to spread to UAE next?


----------



## madgiz

Hi I hope this doesn't break forum rules but..



> if you know anyone in egypt.
> 
> If you know anyone in Egypt, please pass this on to them. To bypass government blocking of websites, use numerical IP addresses: Twitter ”128.242.240.52” Fb ”69.63.189.34” Google ”172.14.204.99”. A French ISP offers free dial up internet access ~ +33 1 72 89 01 50 Login password: toto. Please pass this on and share.


----------



## Moe78

Scottish Expat said:


> Are you expecting it to spread to UAE next?


No reason for it to happen. The regime here is generally good to its citizens, it's the foreign labourers who usually get a raw deal.


----------



## madgiz

Al-Jazeera are no longer broadcasting on NileSat, signals are now being carried via other satellite feeds:




> As their signals have been taken off Nilesat, our Arabic sister channels are now broadcasting on the following new frequencies:
> 
> 1) New frequency for AJA & AJM on Nilesat 7W:
> 10949 vertical (new)
> SR: 27.500 Msps
> FEC: 3/4
> 
> 2) New frequency for AJA & AJM on Arabsat 26E:
> 11585 vertical (new)
> SR: 27.500 Msps
> FEC: 3/4
> 
> 3) Arabic and Mubasher on Hotbird:
> 12111 MHz Vertical (Old)
> SR: 27.500 Msps
> FEC: 3/4
> 
> 4) Arabic and Mubasher on Arabsat Badr4 (Old):
> 12034 MHz Horizontal
> SR: 27.500
> FEC: 3/4
> 
> 5) Arabic and Mubasher on Arabsat Badr4 (Old):
> 11996 MHz Horizontal
> SR: 27.500
> FEC: 3/4


----------



## Sonho

This might seem a silly question but I have to ask it. What happens to the pets of the evacuated expats? Are they allowed on the planes? What arrangements are people making?

I have been an expat for 12 years and I wouldn't think twice about leaving my stuff. But my dogs? Yikes.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Why would you wish to leave Sonho?

The country will eventually get back to normal once an interim government takes the intiative for a new and fairer general election. Ex-pats who need to travel regularly will not have made themselves housebound with pets. Those who have, will be keen to stay put and see this transition through. Have faith.

What we are presently seeing is the collapse of the financial sector as it's banks no longer have the capital resources to sustain its markets. This is creating unease in global markets especially in the Arab Nations as the security of the Suez Canal where 18% of world trade generated passes through, is causing wider International concern.

5% of Egypt's Gross Domestic Product (GDP) relies on Tourism and although the Red Sea resorts are seemingly unaffected, the mainland tourist hotspots such as Luxor and Giza have serious travel issues because of the exodus of people through its International Airports.

Once again, Mubarak sees protectionism as the way forward. He is barracading the main streets to Tehrir Square with concrete blocks, maybe to hold back the swell of Tuesday's One Million Man March, but this and the police seen back on the streets looks like intimidating the Egyption revolutionists even further.

We hope the movement for change is speadily resolved without more bloodshed.


----------



## madgiz

(Reuters) - Google Inc launched a special service to allow people in Egypt to send Twitter messages by dialling a phone number and leaving a voicemail, as Internet access remains cut off in the country amid anti-government protests.

"Like many people we've been glued to the news unfolding in Egypt and thinking of what we could do to help people on the ground," read a post on Google's official corporate blog on Monday.

The service, which Google said was developed with engineers from Twitter, allows people to dial a telephone number and leave a voicemail. The voicemail is automatically translated into an audio file message that is sent on Twitter using the identifying tag #egypt, Google said.

Google said in the blog post, titled "Some weekend work that will (hopefully) enable more Egyptians to be heard," that no Internet connection is needed to use the service.

It listed three phone numbers for people to call to use the service.

Internet social networking services like Twitter and Facebook have been important tools of communications for protesters in Egypt who have taken to the streets since last week to demonstrate against the 30-year rule of President Hosni Mubarak.

Internet service has been suspended around the country and phone text messaging has been disabled.

A source familiar with the matter said Google, whose corporate motto is "Don't Be Evil," was not taking sides in the crisis in Egypt, but was simply supporting access to information as it has done with other services such as video website YouTube.

YouTube has been streaming live coverage of Al Jazeera's broadcasts of the events in Egypt.

Dozens of the so-called speak-to-tweet messages were featured on Twitter on Monday. The messages ranged from a few seconds to several minutes and featured people identifying themselves as Egyptians and describing the situations in various parts of the country.

"The government is spreading rumours of fear and of burglary and of violence," said one of the messages from an English speaker. "The only incidence of theft and burglary are done by the police themselves."

Google listed the following numbers for people to use the service: +16504194196 or +390662207294 or +97316199855.


----------



## Widget

madgiz said:


> (Reuters) - Google Inc launched a special service to allow people in Egypt to send Twitter messages by dialling a phone number and leaving a voicemail, as Internet access remains cut off in the country amid anti-government protests.
> 
> Google listed the following numbers for people to use the service: +16504194196 or +390662207294 or +97316199855.


From BBC website:

BBC News - Egypt unrest: Hosni Mubarak vows to quit after polls

PS Deadguy, when you get back online, sorry I know you don't think much of the BBC!


----------



## Moe78

LOL why doesn't he quit now? What's the difference? He is probably trying to buy time to start cracking down on the people that did not do their jobs and stop the protesters.


----------



## Widget

Moe78 said:


> LOL why doesn't he quit now? What's the difference? He is probably trying to buy time to start cracking down on the people that did not do their jobs and stop the protesters.


I watched the whole speech, he said something about getting the judiciary to investigate who was behind the looting and vandalism etc.....won't have to look far....:suspicious:


----------



## Moe78

You know he will blame everyone but himself for anything. The guy can talk out of his rear end as much as he wants, it seems the people won't budge until he steps down so if that won't be until September then that means no one in Egypt will work until then!


----------



## Widget

Moe78 said:


> You know he will blame everyone but himself for anything. The guy can talk out of his rear end as much as he wants, it seems the people won't budge until he steps down so if that won't be until September then that means no one in Egypt will work until then!


We'll see what the rest of the week brings, he's under a lot of pressure from various world leaders to stand down now.
As for people not budging till he stands down, maybe I'll be able to find a job quite soon then........sorry extremely poor taste, but I couldn't resist.

My other half's two younger brothers are both in the armed forces, one is currently in Alex, the other in Suez. I am very proud to know that they are part of such a respected group of people, who have vowed not to act against their fellow countrymen in their unresting quest for a better life.


----------



## Moe78

Well it's good the army has so far refused to take action but I wonder if the ranks will split if the pressure keeps mounting.


----------



## Widget

Moe78 said:


> Well it's good the army has so far refused to take action but I wonder if the ranks will split if the pressure keeps mounting.


Yes that's always a worrying possibility.


----------



## pickledbrit1

Widget said:


> Yes that's always a worrying possibility.


lets hope not.....We really are at the tipping point..


----------



## NZCowboy

My worry now, is that the situation could worsen into Egyptian against Egyptian, anti-Mubarak vs pro-Mabarak almost into a civil type war. Promoted by the state TV. 
Here's hope it doesn't get this bad for the sake of Egypt.

Welcome back, to all expats who have been disconnected from the world, as internet services resume. Hope you are all safe and well. Our thoughts and prayers have been with you all.
Keep safe,
NZCowboy & family
(we left the 24th to London)


----------



## greeny

Just had a protest on the Zamelek flyover. Could be pro as some locals were throwing water onto the protesters. some were on horses and camels. Random gunshots too but couldnt see where from.


----------



## MaidenScotland

greeny said:


> Just had a protest on the Zamelek flyover. Could be pro as some locals were throwing water onto the protesters. some were on horses and camels. Random gunshots too but couldnt see where from.




Ahh they passed by my window.. I have a video of them on camels... but I am sure they were bought


----------



## Scottish Expat

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh they passed by my window.. I have a video of them on camels... but I am sure they were bought


How safe have you been? You had any problems


----------



## MaidenScotland

Scottish Expat said:


> How safe have you been? You had any problems




Yes I have had problems... riots taking place right outside my door and tear gas coming into the apartment.. tear gas burns your skin not only your eyes.
but other than that fine


----------



## aykalam

Hi guys!

Still in Cairo, safe and sound. Watching it all happen life on satellite tv, things are taking a very nasty turn as now Egyptians are fighting each other in the streets...


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Still in Cairo, safe and sound. Watching it all happen life on satellite tv, things are taking a very nasty turn as now Egyptians are fighting each other in the streets...




It is pro Mubarak thugs that have gone into the Midan to start trouble... isnt it strange that facebook, the net etc has all come back on the very day the Mubarak supporters are about???


----------



## Scottish Expat

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I have had problems... riots taking place right outside my door and tear gas coming into the apartment.. tear gas burns your skin not only your eyes.
> but other than that fine


Thank goodness your safe. What's your options? Are you staying where you are? Or taking flight?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I may take flight but not to the U.K or Europe.. there are arrangements in place for me to go to another Arab country..


----------



## MaidenScotland

AFP quotes Egyptian foreign affairs spokesman Hossam Zaki as saying Egypt rejects any international demands for an immediate transfer of power.


----------



## Veronica

I have been watching Sky news who are covering the whole thing in depth and it looks very very scary there. 
Pro and anti Mubarak people fighting each other and even trying to lynch someone


----------



## Sonrisa

Personally I am very scared. Things are getting very very ugly. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Veronica

Sonrisa said:


> Personally I am very scared. Things are getting very very ugly. Stay safe everyone


Yes it looks extremely ugly out here. Please make sure you all stay inside and keep safe.:grouphug:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Tear gas in being thrown into crowds down in the Midan to try and break up the clashes..


----------



## Sonrisa

MaidenScotland said:


> Tear gas in being thrown into crowds down in the Midan to try and break up the clashes..


This is bad.

Here I was wondering if Scotish still toying with the idea of purchasing property?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helicopters flying overhead now.... lots of people on the bridge rushing to Midan


----------



## Veronica

MaidenScotland said:


> Helicopters flying overhead now.... lots of people on the bridge rushing to Midan


I'm watching it all live in Sky news


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> It is pro Mubarak thugs that have gone into the Midan to start trouble... isnt it strange that facebook, the net etc has all come back on the very day the Mubarak supporters are about???


On tv here they are saying that these thugs are either police out of uniform or the prisoners that escaped  from jail......certainly makes you wonder


----------



## Lanason

All hell letting loose near the Egyptian Museum - full scale Riot
Really bad for Egypt - Now we need Calm


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> On tv here they are saying that these thugs are either police out of uniform or the prisoners that escaped  from jail......certainly makes you wonder




they are police out of uniform...yesterday they caught them trying to bring in guns!!


----------



## Scottish Expat

Sonrisa said:


> This is bad.
> 
> Here I was wondering if Scotish still toying with the idea of purchasing property?


Hi yeah I'm still unsure. The political unrest isn't much of an issue as such... I'm more interested in what happens after the event! But I will still buy in Sharm if a pro western and pro peace government are in place. But this is looking less likely. I just wonder how Egyptians will vote? I don't think many a politically educated (an insult I know) possibly unfairly spoken, but they may vote Islamic brotherhood.....


----------



## saafend

Scottish Expat said:


> I just wonder how Egyptians will vote? I don't think many a politically educated (an insult I know) possibly unfairly spoken, but they may vote Islamic brotherhood.....


Not a chance

Saaf


----------



## MaidenScotland

saafend said:


> Not a chance
> 
> Saaf




Dont put money on it.. The MB are in with a very good chance and more so if voting starts this week.

Poverty goes hand in hand with religion


----------



## hennazaf

I think that's wise... although many expats are living seemingly trouble-free in coastal resorts away from the major cities


----------



## Lanason

hennazaf said:


> I think that's wise... although many expats are living seemingly trouble-free in coastal resorts away from the major cities


many more live in Cairo - Maadi etc


----------

